# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Utilizador Identificado

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A pedido de vários lojistas e a bem da transparência, foi criada uma nova categoria de utilizadores de REEFFORUM - Utilizador Identificado.

Esta nova categoria irá servir mais tarde para a confirmação junto dos nossos lojistas de que na realidade o membro é um membro REEFFORUM.

Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.

----------


## Fernando Marques

Olá Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Fernando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Fernando

----------


## Ana Couto

Oi

Eu também quero ser identificada

Ana

----------


## Julio Macieira

ok Ana. Feito

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boa Tarde, eu também pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Nuno  :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

utilizador  identificado se puder   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

E bem  :KnSourire28:  , mas falta o teu telefone no teu perfil
http://www.reefforum.net/profile.php?do=editprofile

----------


## Aderito Pereira

ok, já agora....

----------


## Carlos Dias

Já agora   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Tb quero ser identificado.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Quero ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumps,
Miguel.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Como não podia faltar, o chato do Tiago tambem quer.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Miguel e Tiago

Está tudo  :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

já está lá o telelé  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Carlos  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

:Palmas:   eu tambem quero

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá ingo

Tens de completar os teus dados.
Foto e numero de telefone para contacto são obrigatórios.

Já agora. Podemos alterar o teu user para: *Ingo Barão* ?

Clica *aqui* para alterar o teu perfil

Recordo mais uma vez que o numero de telefone não ficará disponivel para visualização pelos membros, apenas pela administração do fórum e que poderá ser usado para confirmar os dados do utilizador.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Quando puderes, Juca  :SbOk2:  


Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Confirmado  :SbOk2:

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Mais um s.f.f.   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tiago  :Pracima:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
quando puderes identifica aqui o j, por favor  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Fernando  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Pereira

Também quero ser "identificado"!!   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

abraços
joao

----------


## João Magano

João Pereira,




> Tens de completar os teus dados.
> Foto e numero de telefone para contacto são obrigatórios.
> 
> Clica *aqui* para alterar o teu perfil
> 
> Recordo mais uma vez que o numero de telefone não ficará disponivel para visualização pelos membros, apenas pela administração do fórum e que poderá ser usado para confirmar os dados do utilizador.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,
já editei o meu perfil, acho está tudo o que é pedido  :SbLangue6:  , também quero passar a membro identificado s.f.f.!!!   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Ricardo  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Júlio Macieira,

Se não se importa. Mais um ...

Abraços,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Feito  :Pracima:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ja ta o perfil actualizado
o meu teclado nao faz o til...  :Whistle:   agradeco a alteracao.
um abraco
foto nao tenho... ainda  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Rosa

+1? :d

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito,  :Pracima:   Luis

----------


## Luis Queiroga

Olá   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :Pracima:    Luis II  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

[Eu Tb quero   :Pracima:

----------


## João Magano

> Tens de completar os teus dados.
> Foto e numero de telefone para contacto são obrigatórios.
> 
> Clica *aqui* para alterar o teu perfil
> 
> Recordo mais uma vez que o numero de telefone não ficará disponivel para visualização pelos membros, apenas pela administração do fórum e que poderá ser usado para confirmar os dados do utilizador.

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

ok ja actualizei 

cumps  :Vitoria:

----------


## António Frazão

mais um que se quer identificar :P
obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Antonio  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

e eu

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito Nuno  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais de 45 utilizadores já se encontram devidamente identificados neste form, e tu?

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

e mais eu.

----------


## Julio Filipe

Olá pessoal. Sou novo nestas andanças. Ainda não tenho participado, só tentado aprender com o que têm escrito.

Excelente site. Parabens a todos

Julio Filipe

----------


## João Magano

Julio Filipe, bem vindo a este forum e obrigado pela tua apreciação.
Para seres um "Utilizador Identificado":


> Tens de completar os teus dados.
> Foto e numero de telefone para contacto são obrigatórios.
> 
> Clica *aqui* para alterar o teu perfil
> 
> Recordo mais uma vez que o numero de telefone não ficará disponivel para visualização pelos membros, apenas pela administração do fórum e que poderá ser usado para confirmar os dados do utilizador.

----------


## Ruben Isidoro

Também quero ser identificado.

Obrigado!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ruben

A actualização do teu registo já se encontra concluida  :SbOk2:

----------


## Dinis Estevens

Boas,

Também queria ser identificado e mudar o user para *Dinis Estevens*  :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Dinis  :Xmascheers:  

O teu user de acesso a REEFFORUM foi actualizado  :SbOk2:  
Não esqueçer que houve alteração de username para: *Dinis Estevens*

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá Júlio, se não te importares, tb  gostaria de ser identificado...

Tkx...   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta  foto José  :Whistle:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Ok... vou ver se arranjo...   :SbOk3:

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Penso que está tudo bem com o meu registo, contudo tentei colocar foto e não consegui pois pede um formato que não tenho, é importante?

Obrigado,

João Pedro Pereira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Pereira

O seu registo encontra-se bem efectuado, no entanto é necessária a sua foto para cumprir todos os requisitos para *Membro Indentificado* 

São permitidas todas as fotos GIF ou JPG desde que em dimensões máximas de 100px por 100px

Envia a tua foto aqui

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá Júlio, mais uma vez...

Estou a tentar colocar uma foto minha e diz sempre que é demasiado grande no entanto a foto tem menos de 100x100 px e ocupa +- 5 kb... e é jpg  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Pracima:   Tá tudo José Francisco Duarte 
Bem vindo a comunidade REEFFROUM de Membros Identificados  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas Julio,

Tambem pretendo ser um membro identificado.
Obrigado   :SbSourire19:  

Cumprimentos!

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Pracima:   Feito, Fabio


Bem vindo a comunidade REEFFROUM de Membros Identificados  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Mais uma vez os meus parabêns a adesão que os membros estão a ter a esta iniciativa.

Fica provado aos mais descrentes que os membros deste forum são membros de alma e coração, responsáveis e que não hesitam em partilhar com todos nós a sua verdadeira face, não se escondendo por detrás de Nicks ou Nomes Falsos.

Junta-te a nós e se ainda não o és e torna-te tu tambem um *Membro Identificado* de REEFFORUM

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

É só para relembras que os nossos membros Identificados têm privilégios exclusivos no nosso forum.

Existem forums (áreas de teste e de preparação de artigos) que apenas estão visiveis a Membros que estão devidamente identificados pela administração do nosso forum.

Os requisitos para se ser um membro identificado são:

Ter o seu *prefil de utilizador totalmente preenchido*, com um numero de telefone de contacto sempre devidamente actualizado e com a respectiva foto do membro.

Ainda não és um Membro Identificado? Junta-te a nós, e informa neste tópico a tua decisão.

Recordamos que o numero de telefone do membro é confidencial e que não está disponivel a visualização por parte de outros membros.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Já coloquei foto e nº telefone.

Também pretendo ser um membro identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

Bem-vindo ao grupo de Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM

----------


## Vitor Barbosa

ok

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Eu gostava de ser um utilizador identificado :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor Barbosa

Bem vindo a categoria de Membros Identificados

----------


## António Pista

Julio também penso estar em condições para o ser!
Abraço!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Correcto, António  :SbOk2: 

Feito :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Oi Júlio eu também pretendo ser um utilizador identificado  :SbOk:  

- Já fiz as alterações necessárias no perfil.


Obrigado e um abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Actualização efectuada Nuno  :SbOk2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Júlio,
já agora tambem gostava de ser membro identificado.
Penso qua a foto que tenho no perfil possa servir.
um abraço
Manuel Faria

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas pessoal eu também queria ser identificado aqui no forum Sff.
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Manuel e Vasco

Obrigado pela vossa adesão  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde Julio.

Antes de mais os meus parabens pelo por todo o excelente trabalho. :Palmas:  

Dá gosto certamente mas não deve ser facil.

Ainda não percebo ainda nada disto mas estou desde já disponivel para ajudar quem necessite da minha ajuda no que puder.

Gostava de ser um membro identificado.

Um abraço

JC

----------


## João Magano

> Os requisitos para se ser um membro identificado são:
> 
> Ter o seu *perfil de utilizador totalmente preenchido*, com um numero de telefone de contacto sempre devidamente actualizado e com a respectiva foto do membro.


João Fernando, parece-me que ainda não tens todos os requisitos preenchidos  :Cool: .

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite João,

Julgo que já está. iniciei na net há 15 dias e ainda não estou muito à vontade.

Peço o favor de corrigirem a data de nascimento que é mais exactamente 12/07/1965.

Obrigado

JC

----------


## João Magano

Falta a foto  :Whistle:

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Com a ajuda de um amigo já coloquei a foto.

Obg,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :SbOk2:   João

Obrigado por tambem teres aderido a esta iniciativa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF  :yb677:  

Recordo alguns dos privilegios de REEFFORUM apenas para os membros identificados.

*- Um membro identificado não tem limite de espaço para a colocação de ficheiros anexos.*

*- Um membro identificado pode fazer o upload de avatares de maiores dimensões 110 x 110px.*

*- Um membro identificado pode colocar a votação um tópico ou assunto.*

*- Um membro identificado tem direito a um suporte para testes de REEFFORUM gratuito.*

*- Um membro identificado tem preferência sobre qualquer outro utilizador sobre iniciativas o ofertas de REEFFORUM.*


Ainda não és um membro identificado em REEFFORUM? 

De que estás a espera ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

A iniciares-te no hobby? 


Dá um passo em frente  e torna-te um *Membro Identificado* em RREEFFORUM

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O meu passo foi dado! :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Eu também quero ser identificado!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Diogo e Pedro

Obrigado por aderirem a esta nossa iniciativa  :SbOk2:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Peço desculpa pela minha ignorancia mas, já corri o forum todo e ainda não percebi como me torno membro identificado... :SbClown:   :SbClown:  
É que tambem quero ser...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta a foto Gustavo...falta a foto :SbOk3:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

OK e como ponho a foto, aliás como altero a foto que lá tá?????

----------


## João Magano

Olá Gustavo,

A foto que está no teu perfil foi colocada por ti  :yb665: , mas se já não te lembras como é, clica AQUI  :Cool: .

As condições para ser Utilizador identificado estão em varias mensagens neste topico, e são:


> Os requisitos para se ser um membro identificado são:
> 
> Ter o seu *perfil de utilizador totalmente preenchido*, com um numero de telefone de contacto sempre devidamente actualizado e com a respectiva foto do membro.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Já tá...
5 Estrelas, joão e obrigado

----------


## Vera Natividade

quero ser identificada!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vera

Privado (só para administração) mas...precisamos de um telefone  :Admirado:

----------


## Vera Natividade

Desculpa, tinha colocado o nº de telefone mas esquci de salvar! Mas já está lá!

----------


## Nuno Martins

Boas
Eu também quero... :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vera e Nuno

Está tudo regularizado  :SbOk3:

----------


## Cila Moreira

Olá, não compreendo muito disto mas acho que fiz o que pedem.

----------


## Ricardo Miguel

:yb665:  Já está!

----------


## Pedro Gama

Eu também já estou!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno M Almeida

:HaEbouriffe:  Já que está na moda...eu também já estou!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Cila, Ricardo e Pedro

Bem vindos ao grupo de membros identificados de REEFFORUM


Nuno

Precisamos alterar o teu user.
Indica-nos um nome ou caracter para introduzir no meio dos teus 2 nomes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

feito  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Também já estou identificado. Agora já nao posso roubar, nem insultar ninguem.  :Frown:   :Frown: 

Se precisarem das impressões digitais digam  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,  :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Ricardo

Recordo apenas:

Recordo alguns dos privilegios de REEFFORUM apenas para os membros identificados.

*- Um membro identificado não tem limite de espaço para a colocação de ficheiros anexos.*

*- Um membro identificado pode fazer o upload de avatares de maiores dimensões 110 x 110px.*

*- Um membro identificado pode colocar a votação um tópico ou assunto.*

*- Um membro identificado tem direito a um suporte para testes de REEFFORUM gratuito.*

*- Um membro identificado tem preferência sobre qualquer outro utilizador sobre iniciativas o ofertas de REEFFORUM.*

*- Um membro identificado terá de futuro condições priveligiadas junto das lojas do nosso país.*

Como qualquer outro modo de validação da veracidade do utilizador, este nosso critério pode ser discutivel. É o nosso.

Deste modo poderá vir a ser viável o pedido de identificação por parte de algum lojista, no sentido de confirmar junto de um responsável deste forum, se o membro é ou não é verdadeiramente quem afirma ser, concedendo ou não as condições ou regalias que tiver acordadas com o nosso forum.

Ricardo

Quanto aos insultos ou roubos  :SbSourire2:  

Podes na mesma. Apenas os membros e a administração ficou a saber quem os efectuou ou proferiu. É a diferença.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Bem, gostaria de ser utilizador identificado

----------


## Julio Macieira

_Os requisitos para se ser um membro identificado são:

Ter o seu perfil de utilizador totalmente preenchido, com um numero de telefone de contacto sempre devidamente actualizado e com a respectiva foto do membro._

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Julio,

já coloquei a foto, penso que esteja tudo  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:HaEbouriffe:   Agora sim Nuno  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Jorge Pacheco

Boas,

Tb ja introduzi os meus dados, necessito fazer algo mias, para ser membro identificado?

Obg

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro

Já só falta a foto  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Sandra Araujo

OLá Boa Tarde.
Gostaria de ser membro identificado.
Cumprimentos .
Sandra Araujo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Sandra

Bem vinda ao grupo de membros identificados de REEFFORUM

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

ola julio
gostaria de ser menbro identificado
penso que estao completos todos os requisitos
abraço
paulo J. oliveira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Bem vindo ao grupo dos membros Identificados de REEFFORUM

----------


## Diogo Vasconcelos

Olá!

Gostaria de me tornar um membro identificado!  :SbOk3:  

Obrigado!  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta a foto Diogo  :yb665:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Júlio,

pretendo ser um membro identificado...penso que já coloquei o necessário no perfil.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Pracima:   Feito Bruno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo Vasconcelos

Os membros devem poder-te identificar pela foto.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá.
Também queria ser membro identificado sff.
Cumps.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Pracima:   feito Leonor

Obrigado por aderires a nossa iniciativa

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> e mais eu.


Faltava o telefone penso que agora está tudo...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :SbOk3:  

João Carlos Pereira

----------


## José César

Sai mais um membro identificado aqui pa mesa do canto?  :SbSourire2: 
Acabei de adicionar o tlm, que era o que falta  :Smile: 

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Luís Pisco

olá 


acho que está tudo :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

mais para os identificados  :yb677:  , quando puderes: sbOk:

Obrigado
VP

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :SbOk:   José César


Luis

Tu estás mais que identificado  :yb624:  

Temos de criar um utilizador *AQUANTLÂNTICO* para ser o user da loja e tu passas então a membro identificado depois  :SbOk:

----------


## José Matos

Bom dia.

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado


José Matos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Matos

Está actualizado o seu registo  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boa Noite Julio

Gostava de passar a menbro identificado  :SbOk:  
Acho q o registo esta completo com foto e nº telmvl 
... se faltar algo, avisa  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um Abraço
VP

----------


## Nuno Miguel Silva

Boa noite

   Gostaria de ser utilizador identificado. :HaEbouriffe:  

Cumps
Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vasco e Nuno

Feito  :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Eu quero ser identificado  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Obrigado

----------


## José R Santos

Julguei que já tinha feito o pedido para ser Utilizador Identificado, mas parece que não.

Assim sendo aqui fica o pedido.

Abraços
Zé António

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, José R Santos  :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Pretendo ser identificado.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Heitor

Falta só o telefone  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Santos Madeira

Olá A Todos Gostaria De Me Tornar Membro Identificado
Um Abraço Para Todos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Santos Madeira

Bem vindo ao grupo de membros identificados de REEFFORUM

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas,

Não sabia que era preciso o telefone mas ja la está

Obrigado. :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Heitor  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Olá, sou o Carlos Barbosa da Vila da Feira e gostaria de ser um membro identificado, já pus a fotografia e telefone bem como outras informações.

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito,  :SbOk:   Carlos

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Oi Juca,

Quando poderes eu pretendia ser um *membro identificado*.

Aquele abraço bem junto ás costelas...

 :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Mario

Falta o numero do télélé

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok, Mario

Feito  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

PARABENS Geraldo tas lindo na foto  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Marcos, estou de morrer... e lindo sou todos os dias e algumas vezes logo a seguir ao almoço... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço amiguito

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Isso isso  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Oi Juca,
> 
> Quando poderes eu pretendia ser um *membro identificado*.
> 
> Aquele abraço bem junto ás costelas...


Eu tambem :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :SbOk:   Duarte

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Já pus tudo em ordem mas não aparece que sou identificado...

Abraços...

Bernardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bernardo

O processo é manual, tenho de ter tempo para chegar a um computador.

Já está regularizada a situação.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Peço desculpa..he he :Coradoeolhos:  
Obrigado e grande abraço pela sua dedicação Júlio...é preciso ter dedicação e gosto por isto tudo...

Bernas

----------


## Ana Rita Godinho

Gostava de ser um membro identificado também... Penso já ter tudo em ordem. :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ana Rita

ainda não é possivel  :Whistle:  

Precisamos da foto dos membros para poderem ser reconhecidos   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ana Rita Godinho

Olá!!

Pois tens razão... :tutasla:   Tem lógica eu é que ainda não tinha percebido como funcionava este fórum mas vai lá aos poucos. :Coradoeolhos:  

De momento só tenho essa foto disponível mas penso que dá senão der eu vou tirar outra assim que tiver a máquina disponível.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bem vinda Ana Rita  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

tambem gostava de saber o que e um membro identificado e o que e nescessario para tal.

 comprimentos:

  pedro

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Está na primeira página deste tópico.

António

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Fico satisfeito por poder observar que a maioria do membros que regularmente acedem ao nosso forum optaram por ser Membros Identificados.

Recordo ainda que REEFFORUM processa automáticamente o Cartão de Membro a todos os que aderem a nossa iniciativa.

Recordo ainda, que todos os membros que já eram membros identificados na primeira fase da subscrição ao nosso cartão (caso o desejem) já o têm disponivel.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Torna-te tambem tu, um membro identificado em REEFFORUM, e descobre por ti mesmo as regalias que temos para te oferecer.*

----------


## João Morgado

oi Julio tambem gostava de ser membro identificado. Acho que está tudo ok

Obrigado pela atenção!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, João Morgado  :Olá:  

Bem vindo a categoria de Membros Identificados  :yb677:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Juca... posso ser um nao identificado??  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Claro que sim Marquito  :SbSourire2:  

Mas...ha funções que não tens por assumires essa exigencia  :yb624: 

Recordo apenas, que os Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM, têm acessos priveligiados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Torna-te um...*
*Membro Identificado de REFFORUM*

----------


## Alberto Almeida

> *Torna-te um...*
> *Membro Identificado de REFFORUM*



Julio,

mais um membro, espero que não falte nada.

Cumps.
A. Almeida

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais um para o grupo.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, tambem queria ser membro identificado, penso que só falta a minha figurinha(foto) mas não sei onde colocá-la, preciso de ajuda e já agora quero saudar e enaltecer o esforço e  o tempo disponiblizado pelos admnistradores deste forum, não deve ser fácil..... OBRIAGADO a  todos :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Um Abraço

----------


## José David

Oi!
Qual é a diferença entre membro (que é o meu caso) e Membro identificado??  :Admirado:  

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi!
> Qual é a diferença entre membro (que é o meu caso) e Membro identificado??  
> 
> Abraços


´

Olá José David

Existem áreas do forum em que apenas membros identificados podem participar, além de o espaço permitidos para fotos anexas e e espaço disponivel na galeria para alojamento de fotos serem superiores.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas, tambem queria ser membro identificado, penso que só falta a minha figurinha(foto) mas não sei onde colocá-la, preciso de ajuda e já agora quero saudar e enaltecer o esforço e o tempo disponiblizado pelos admnistradores deste forum, não deve ser fácil..... OBRIAGADO a todos     
> 
> 
> Um Abraço


Olá Isaias

Podes fazer o upload da foto no eu perfil de utilizador

http://www.reefforum.net/profile.php?do=editprofilepic

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Mais um para o grupo.


Olá Paulo

Está a faltar o numero de telefone.

Recordo que o numero de telefone, apenas fica disponivel para a administração.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas eu já tinha posto o nº mas ,realmente ele nao estava lá.... agora já esta

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Paulo

 :SbOk:

----------


## Isaias Rola

Obrigado Julio, penso que já está.



Cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Duarte

Boas Julio!

Gostaria de entrar nesta "corrente" também sff.  :SbPoiss:  

Abraço!

Marco Duarte

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

please mais um

----------


## José David

Venha de lá mais um Identificado   :yb677:  
 :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> please mais um


Falta o telefone Victor

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Mais um identificado !

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Ainda mais um identificado.

Pedro Gomes

----------


## Cesar Pinto

assim sendo aproveito a boleia e venha la esse identificado

----------


## João Magano

> assim sendo aproveito a boleia e venha la esse identificado


 :yb668:  ... Falta o telefone !

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Também já está  :Vitoria:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos
 :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OK 
ja está

----------


## Bruno Silva

Olá Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,


bruno silva :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Oi Julio
Se der para mim  eu também quero :SbOk:   :SbOk5:   :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Olá,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Ricardo Sousa

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Gostava de ser identificado. :SbOk3:  

Cumprs  

João Alves

----------


## Rui Damião

Olá Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Rui Damião

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Quando der jeito...

Abraço

Alfredo Reis Deus

----------


## Cristóvão Nunes

Já agora que me vou dedicar mais a estas andanças, será bom identificar-me  :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Os pedidos foram já efectuados  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno Silva

Porqué que ainda nao so um membro indentificado?

gostava de saber .

obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Zaziel Melo

Falta colocar a foto no perfil.

----------


## João Magano

Relembrando: 



> ... 
> 
> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponivel para a administração do forum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> ...


Zaziel/Bruno Melo, além da foto, esta questão do username ser Zaziel Melo e assinares como Bruno Melo não se coaduna muito bem com os objectivos de transparencia de identificação exigiveis aos membros identificados.

----------


## Bruno Silva

Bom dia .
Em relação ao nome eu ja tinha pedido para alterarem.
Isto tomando em consideração a situaçáo de eu nao o poder  
mudar .


Atentamente

Bruno Silva
 :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Todos os membros que o solicitaram e completaram correctamente o seu perfil, já foram alterados para *Membros Indentificados*

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Também quero ser um utilizador identificado  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Admirado:   Falta a foto, Eric

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Ups ... DOne  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose.Silva

eu tambem quero ser identificado.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas,

gostava de ser um utilizador identificado, acabei agora de actualizar a foto.

----------


## Antonio Barros

Boas,
Gostaria também de ser um utilizador identificado.
Já tenho foto actualizada.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
António Barros

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Júlio,


Eu também quero ser identificada

Cumps

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Também gostaria de pertencer a esse "clube".

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Também quero ser identificado.
 Como faço?
 abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Falta uma foto de identificação   :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

tenho nas minhas imagens...
 como anexo????
 desculpem a ignorancia

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Clica *aqui* e faz o upload de uma foto tua  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Vieira

Olá

Também pretendo ser membro identificado :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço e parabéns à equipa REEFFORUM pelo exelente trabalho :SbOk:  
Pedro Vieira

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> 283 Membros têm já acesso a nossa *Área de Discussão Avançada*. E tu? Não tens acesso a esta área? É porque ainda não és um *Membro Identificado*


Não tenho acesso (julgo eu :Admirado: ) mas gostava de ter!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
No meu perfil já tenho a foto e o nº de telefone. Pretendo ser um membro identificado. Se puder ser, claro.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Todos os membros que o solicitaram e completaram devidamente o seu perfil, foram já actualizados  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Julio  :Olá:  

Mais um para o arquivo.  :yb663:  

Cumprimentos
José <alves

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

identifiquem-me se puderem sff.obrigado.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

mais um

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito  :Pracima:   Luis

----------


## Tiago Garcia

One more!! :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Tiago  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Mais um identificado

----------


## Mário Silva Santos

Boas Gostaria de ser um Membro Identificado

Mário

----------


## Marco Cosme

Boas,

gostava de ser um utilizador identificado.

Abraços,

Marco Cosme

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Falta a tua foto para todos os requisitos estarem devidamente preenchidos.

----------


## Marco Cosme

Ja actualizei,

Abraços,

Marco Cosme

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Fotos desse peixe já nós temos muitas.

Precisa colocar uma foto sua no seu perfil de utilizador.

----------


## Marco Cosme

Done  :SbOk:  

Marco Cosme

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ok, Marco

Alteração feita  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Martins

Júlio,

Já actualizei a minha foto, com as características 100x87 pixeis e 37 Kb mas quando faço salvar alterações dá-me o erro"Upload of file failed.", o que é certo é que a foto está lá. 

Assim já podes fazer a alteração para membro identificado :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá, Jorge Martins

Bem vindo a categoria de *Membro Identificado*

----------


## MarioMarques

Acho que já reuno todas as condições necessárias para ser membro identificado.

----------


## Mónica Nunes

Já preenchi o que me faltava para ser membro identificado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Monica  :Olá:  

Não que seja relevante, mas.. tens a foto no lugar do avatar.

----------


## Luis Nunes

"Tb Quero ser identificado"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Luis Nunes.

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Eu tb quero ser um dos "Identificados"...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, júlio

Já agora mais um para dar trabalho, sei que faltam algumas coisas no perfil mas preciso de saber onde se faz as alterações.

Um Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Joaquim  :Olá: 

Só falta mesmo a foto.

Podes coloca-la *aqui*

----------


## João Lourenço

Gostava de ser membro identificado  :yb677:  .

João Lourenço

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Mais um pra se juntar à festa... :SbSourire2:  

Cumps,

----------


## Luis Carrilho

olá Julio,tanbem gostava de ser membro identificado,mas quando tento colocar a fotografia(e esta preenche os requisitos)acontece-me o mesmo que ao JorgeMartins,dá-me "upload of file failed"(será da  :SbBiere5:  de cerveja?? :yb624:  ),vê lá se consegues resolver isso. :SbSourire2:  
grande abraço Julio.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Este Tópico ou Comentário foi Editado, caso pretenda saber as razões contacte a Administração ou um Moderador

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas, gostaria de ser então mais um identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Também quero ser membro identeficado se for possivel
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Alvaro Franco

Boas, também gostaria de ser identificado :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

Silvério Torres, ainda não tens preenchidas todas as condições exigidas  :Admirado:  .




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponivel para a administração do forum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas João
Parece que só faltava o n.º de telefone já lá está.
Obrigado

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas

Penso que já esta tudo: Numero de telefone e a fotografia.
Tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Cumprimentos
Jorge Corga

----------


## Pedro Costa

Já completei o meu perfil com a fotografia e número de telefone para que possa ser membro identificado.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

Tou nessa e queria o cartão reefforum.

----------


## Ricardo Ferreira

também quero ser reconhecido oright  :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tou nessa e queria o cartão reefforum.


Olá Ricardo Rodriguez

Falta a tua foto no teu perfil  :yb665:

----------


## João Magano

> Tou nessa e queria o cartão reefforum.


Falta a foto  :Admirado: .

----------


## Pedro Figueiredo

Boas  :Olá:  

estou prontinho para ser identificado eheh  :HaEbouriffe:  

obg

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Julio,

Também gostaria de me tornar membro identificado. :SbOk3:  

Obrigado.

----------


## Ricardo Domingues

Olá Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado :SbOk3:  .

Comprimentos, 
 Ricardo Silva

----------


## Tiago Gouveia

Olá!

Quero ser um utilizador identificado!!

Um grande abraço a todos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

julio no utilizador identificado tenho que por uma foto minha ? (tá lá uma foto do meu filho , há problema ?

----------


## João Magano

> julio no utilizador identificado tenho que por uma foto minha ? (tá lá uma foto do meu filho , há problema ?


Sim Ricardo, tens que colocar uma foto tua. A foto do teu filho está no lugar do avatar, pode continuar  :Pracima: , mas falta uma foto tua aqui.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

obrigado por esclareçeres a minha duvida joão vou tratar  disso na proxima semana , porque tou num posto de net e aqui não consigo transferir a foto.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

julio já postei a foto , o que é que me falta fazer para ser um utilizador identificado , ( tambem queria o cartão do reefforum , o que é que é preçiso ). :yb620:

----------


## Rui Chaves

Ola Julio

Eu tambem queria ser , mas como ponho a foto? :SbSourire:  
abraço
Rui Chaves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foto

 :Olá:

----------


## Rui Monge

Olá. Gostava de ser um utilizador identificado. Um abraço

Rui Manuel Gusmão Monge Soares

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Rui  :Pracima:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Quero ser um utilizador identificado!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paula  :Olá: 

Bem vinda ao grupo  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Também quero ser um "Utilizador Identificado"  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Ricardo  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Sabias que podes colocar questões em REEFFORUM directamente ao Eric Borneman, ao Anthony Calfo, Timothy Hovanec e ao Gustavo Duarte ?

Sabes que todas as questões são directamente reenviadas para o email pessoal de todos eles, e que eles vêm ao nosso fórum responder?

Não consegues ver as questões que alguns dos nossos membros lhes colocaram ?*


Pois  :Icon Cry: 

É porque não te tornaste ainda um *Utilizador Identificado.*

Solicita a alteração do teu registo neste tópico e vai mais fundo na procura de respostas em relação ao nosso hobby.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Bom dia,

Se possível também gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Welington

boa julio tambem quero ser identificado :SbRequin2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boa julio tambem quero ser identificado


 
Falta a foto  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Franco

Ola Boas tardes:

  Sou novo aqui mas se possivel tb gostaria de ser utilizador identificado  :yb677:  .

 Obrigado 
  Carlos

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ola Boas tardes:
> 
> Sou novo aqui mas se possivel tb gostaria de ser utilizador identificado  .
> 
> Obrigado 
> Carlos


Olá Carlos

Precisamos de uma foto tua no teu perfil  :yb663:

----------


## Helena Barral

Olá a todos,

Também quero ser uma utilizadora identificada.

Obrigada,

Helena

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Também quero ser uma utilizadora identificada.
> 
> Obrigada,
> 
> Helena


Feito, Helena  :SbOk3:

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

Já agora  :Pracima:  Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Franco

Oi Boas tardinhas..

Nao meti la nenhuma foto ?? :Admirado:  mas eu vejo-a la até é na praia das avencas, :yb665:  nao se consegue visualizar????

Carlos Franco

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eric Borneman

Anthony Calfo

Gustavo Duarte

Timoty Hovanec


São os nossos convidados especiais na nossa Área de *Discussão Avançada*

Para aceder a ela !???  :Admirado: 

Simples.

A Área de Discussão Avançada do nosso fórum, só se encontra disponivel a Membros Identificados

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Quero ser um membro identificado!

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> 
> Quero ser um membro identificado!
> 
> Abraços


Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

Precisamos de um numero de tlefone no teu perfil  :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

quero ser utilizador identificado!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo  :Olá: 

Faltam dados no teu perfil

 :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

já fiz algumas alterações
chega!?!? que preciso ter?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

No inicio do tópico está escrito!  :SbOk2:  



> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta uma foto de identificação  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

brigado

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Júlio

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Marco nunes Carvalho

P.S.
Estou a preparar os meus dados a fim de mostrar e falar um pouco da minha história relacionada com aquarios de água salgada.

A qui fica uma foto do meu "1º" aquario.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas,

Tb gostaria de ser utilizador identificado

cumprimentos,
Paulo

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Já agora se fizesses o obsequio  :SbOk:  
Obrigado
Cumps

----------


## João Magano

Feito João Manarte  :SbOk: .

Marco Carvalho  :yb668: , falta a foto.

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

Boa noite, :Olá:  
Se fosse posivel tb ser um membro indentificado!!  :yb663:  
cumprimentos, miguel

----------


## João Magano

> Boa noite, 
> Se fosse posivel tb ser um membro indentificado!!  
> cumprimentos, miguel


  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Na mensagem imediatamente anterior chamei a atenção do Marco Carvalho, que faltava a fotografia ...

 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Desculpem a minha falta de experiencia, no Forum.

Aqui fica uma foto do meu aquario antigo.




Novo Aquario 2000mm*600mm*600mm


E aqui uma de mim 

Não sei se ainda é desta. 

Estou a tentar

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## João Magano

Marco,

O que pretendemos é uma foto tua no teu *perfil*.




> Olá companheiros
> 
> A pedido de vários lojistas e a bem da transparência, foi criada uma nova categoria de utilizadores de REEFFORUM - Utilizador Identificado.
> 
> Esta nova categoria irá servir mais tarde para a confirmação junto dos nossos lojistas de que na realidade o membro é um membro REEFFORUM.
> 
> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Desculpa mas tentei fazer o upload desde uma das minhas fotos que esta gravada na minha galeria do REEFFORUM  e recebo a mesagem a dizer "Invalid File"  :yb620:  

Nao sei mais o que fazer :Icon Cry:  

Depois de várias tentativas penço que já consegui :yb663:  

Caso contrário pergunto se poderes ajudar, agradeço.

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feito, Marco  :SbOk:

----------


## FilipeFlorencio

se poder ser agradecia

----------


## Welington

eu quero ser um utilizador identificado se puder um abraço  :Pracima:   :yb677:

----------


## Manuel Duarte

boa Noite, também gostaria de ser um utilizador identificado,
Cumprimentos

----------


## João Magano

Filipe e Manuel,




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.




 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Ricardo

Quando puderem... já é altura de me identificar.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Figueiredo

mais um.

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva Juca, assim que puderes identifica :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Membro Identificado = Membro de pleno Direito

Descobre por ti mesmo as regalias que têm os nossos Membros Identificados 




*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno e Hugo  :Olá: 

A vossa foto foi colocada 2 vezes  :yb665: 

Uma no vosso AVATAR
Outra (correta) no local da vossa foto.


Não existe objecção alguma, de que o membro, utilize a sua própria foto no local do seu avatar, mas querendo alterar podem-no fazer.  :SbOk:

----------


## BrunoMMSilva

Quero ser Membro Identificado!!!
Obrigado!

Abraço

----------


## JoseCarlos

tb quero ser membro identificado

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Gostaria de passar a membro identificado mas não sei colocar a foto

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Gostaria de passar a membro identificado mas não sei colocar a foto


Olá  :Olá: 

Basta enviares uma foto tua (pequena) para o teu perfil *aqui*

----------


## Jose Neves

Quero ser Membro Identificado!!!
Obrigado!

----------


## João Magano

José,

Tens a foto no lugar do avatar, pode continuar não ha problema nenhum, mas o lugar para a foto do membro é *aqui*, só depois disso podes passar a membro identificado.

Já agora, para que fique tudo _nos conformes_ quando colocares a foto no sitio correcto e te qualificarmos como membro identificado, vamos alterar o teu username para *José Neves*, ok ?

----------


## Luis Marçal

Ainda vou a tempo?  :Olá:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

ola eu tambem gosatva de ser utilizador identificado.
   um abraço miguel jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Nicolas Garin

Boas Sr Júlio!!!  :Olá:  

Eu tambem quero ser membro identificado... pode ser?  :Admirado:  

Parabéns pelo site...

Grande Abraço
Nicolas Garin  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> José,
> 
> Tens a foto no lugar do avatar, pode continuar não ha problema nenhum, mas o lugar para a foto do membro é *aqui*, só depois disso podes passar a membro identificado.
> 
> Já agora, para que fique tudo _nos conformes_ quando colocares a foto no sitio correcto e te qualificarmos como membro identificado, vamos alterar o teu username para *José Neves*, ok ?



A foto ja esta o meu nome ficou Jose Neves ou Josè Neves e preferia assim Jose Neves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá António_Mota e JoseNeves  :Olá: 

Bem vindos a categoria de Membros Identificados.  :Pracima: 

Nicolas e Miguel

Faltam dados no vosso perfil de utilizador.

----------


## Nicolas Garin

Penso que agora estaja tudo...  :SbSourire2:  

Grande abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Penso que agora estaja tudo...  
> 
> Grande abraço


Olá Nicolas  :Olá: 

Falta a foto

----------


## Julio Macieira

> A foto ja esta o meu nome ficou Jose Neves ou Josè Neves e preferia assim Jose Neves


Olá Jose  :Olá: 

Foi alterado o nome de utilizador para: *Jose Neves*

----------


## Nicolas Garin

> Olá Nicolas 
> 
> Falta a foto


Eu já andei aqui as voltas com isto e ainda não consegui...  :Icon Cry:  
A mensagem que aparece é "This BMP image has the incorrect file extension."

Como faço?

Grande abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Eu já andei aqui as voltas com isto e ainda não consegui...  
> A mensagem que aparece é "This BMP image has the incorrect file extension."
> 
> Como faço?
> 
> Grande abraço


A foto deverá ser em JPG e não deve ser maior do que 100px x 100px

----------


## Nicolas Garin

> A foto deverá ser em JPG e não deve ser maior do que 100px x 100px


Júlio, lamento mas não consigo... a foto está em jpg e o tamanho dela é 20.0kb...

não ha maneira de lhe enviar a foto por mail?

Obrigado!!!

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Pereira

tb quero ser, ja meti a foto e o numero de telemovel

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu quero ser um membro identificado
nunoalexandre

----------


## Julio Macieira

> eu quero ser um membro identificado
> nunoalexandre


Falta a foto Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bruno

Já foste requalificado  :Pracima:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ok Julio quando chegar a casa ponho
um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nicolas  :Olá: 

Ja se encontra tudo correcto com o teu registo  :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Recordo apenas a todos os novos Membros Identificados de que passaram a ter acesso a novas área e funcionalidades.

Por isso não se esqueçam de "bisbilhotar"  os novos locais de acesso em *RF*

----------


## Nicolas Garin

> Olá Nicolas 
> 
> Ja se encontra tudo correcto com o teu registo


Boas Julio   :Olá:  

Obrigado pela ajuda!!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Grande Abraço
e mais uma vez
OBRIGADO!!!!!   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

que funcionalidades são essas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais espaço de alojamentoAs fotos podem ser submetidas com maiores dimensõesPresença no nosso GoogleMapCriação de Álbuns pessoais na nossa Galeria de FotosAcesso a área dos nossos convidados VIP (Eric Borneman, Antony Calfo, Timothy Hovanec, Gustavo Duarte)Acesso a área "exclusiva" para Membros Identificados

----------


## Jose Amaral

Boas, gostaria de eu tb ser membro identificado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas, gostaria de eu tb ser membro identificado.


Olá Jose Amaral  :Olá: 

Precisamos de um Nº de Telefone.

Recordamos que o Nº de Telefone não fica disponivel aos Membros de RF, sendo de exclusivo acesso a Administração de RF

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

ja tou indetificado? e o cartao reefforum?
   um abraço miguel jeronimo

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Tambem já posso?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tambem já posso?


Bem vindo Pedro Vicente  :SbOk3:

----------


## Sérgio Calado

Era um membro identificado aqui para a mesa do canto, se faz favor... :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boa tarde julio ja actualizei tudo para ser menbro identificado!! 
espero depois a alteraçao!! quando possivel

cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bem vindo Miguel  :SbOk3:

----------


## António A Silva

Estou desesperado para pertencer a esta grande familia,  :yb677:  , mais um se fazes favor, um abraço para todos

----------


## João Magano

Vais ter que _sofrer_ mais um bocadinho e descobrir que requisito ainda falta cumprir para poder pertencer á familia dos *membros identificados*  :Pracima: .

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António A Silva

Ai é, então ... só por causa disso CONVIDO TODOS OS AMIGOS DESTE FORUM
 a estarem presentes DIA 03 / 07 / 2007 pelas 21H00 no ODIVELAS PARQUE no último andar junto ao "sabores & sabores" para uma dose de cafeína paga por este membro. O convite estendesse aos maridos ou esposas dos associados. É um sitio bastante fácil de encontrar e agradável.
Até breve
António Silva   91 897 58 40 :SbOk5:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ai é, então ... só por causa disso CONVIDO TODOS OS AMIGOS DESTE FORUM
> a estarem presentes DIA 03 / 07 / 2007 pelas 21H00 no ODIVELAS PARQUE no último andar junto ao "sabores & sabores" para uma dose de cafeína paga por este membro. O convite estendesse aos maridos ou esposas dos associados. É um sitio bastante fácil de encontrar e agradável.
> Até breve
> António Silva 91 897 58 40


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   Também pode ser e acho muito bem :Coradoeolhos:  , mas acho que não será esse o requisito que falta!!!  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Sim senhor pretendo ser membro identificado.

Antonio Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Sim senhor pretendo ser membro identificado.
> 
> Antonio Andrade


Bem vindo Antonio  :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Caro Júlio

É tão só o resultado do vosso trabalho  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , assim possamos e saibamos todos partilhar. Para mim é um privilegio.  :yb677:  
Andrade

----------


## João Magano

> Ai é, então ... só por causa disso CONVIDO TODOS OS AMIGOS DESTE FORUM a estarem presentes DIA 03 / 07 / 2007 pelas 21H00 no ODIVELAS PARQUE no último andar junto ao "sabores & sabores" para uma dose de cafeína paga por este membro. O convite estendesse aos maridos ou esposas dos associados. É um sitio bastante fácil de encontrar e agradável.
> Até breve
> António Silva   91 897 58 40


Não foi pelo convite, que agradecemos, mas já cumpres todos os requistos pelo que podes festejar, já és um _membro identificado _  !  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## António A Silva

Obrigado pela "FORÇA" mas ainda ninguém fez menção em confraternizar...mas quem sabe, ainda falta algum tempo até ao grande dia.
Um abraço para todos

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas Julio :Olá:  ,tambem kero :yb620:  !
cumps e obrigado :Palmas:  !!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel  :Olá: 

Os requisitos para poderes ser Membro Identificado não estão cumpridos.

Não é a área própria mas intriga-me esta "publicidade" ao Reefiles.com

Tendo nós uma área especifica para a identificação de espécies com alojamento próprio, para que serve aos nossos membros um outro local, no meio de milhões de locais, que ainda por cima tem meia duzia de peixes identificados?

Mantendo com todos os fóruns uma relação de cordialidade, REEFFORUM não tem parceria firmada com tal Página Web, agradeço que seja removido da tua assinatura.

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas Julio :Olá:  ,tens toda a razao mas.................. :Admirado:  era so para preencher o espaço em baixo mas tudo bem :SbOk:  !!
cumps :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel  :Olá: 

Os requisitos continuam por cumprir  :yb665:

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas Julio :Olá:  
Acho k ja estao todos preenchidos :Admirado:  !?
Se n tiverem todos preenchidos diz-me o k falta sff :SbOk:  !
cumps :Vitoria:

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas :Olá:  ,joao obrigado n tinha reparado :Coradoeolhos:  .
Julio acho k ja ta tudo :SbOk3:  ...............e desculpa akilo da publicidade :SbSalut:  !
cumps :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas ,joao obrigado n tinha reparado .
> Julio acho k ja ta tudo ...............e desculpa akilo da publicidade !
> cumps


Miguel

O único que se encontra identificado no teu perfil é o Che Guevara

----------


## Miguel Braz

:yb624:  desculpa....................pensava k era uma foto kualker vou por minha!
cumps e desculpa :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Julio eu tambem gostaria de passar a indentificado.
 Um abraço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pedro e Miguel


*Bem Vindos*  :Olá:

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas Julio,obrigado :Palmas:  !
cumps :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Julio e obrigado.
 Um abraço.

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Olá 
Tou a ver que só falto eu, bolas que sou sempre o ultimo!
Eu tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado por favor.
Obrigado.

Abraços

----------


## FernandoSantos

Olá  :Olá:  

Tb me estou a candidatar a membro identificado, terei os requesitos necessários??
Abraço
Fernando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fernando e Marco  :Olá: 

Explorem as regalias concedidas aos Membros Identificados

Bem Vindos

----------


## Fernando Soares

Boas Julio

Gostaria de passar a membro identificado.

Ja coloquei o numero de telefone, mas tive alguma dificuldade em colocar a foto. :Whistle:  

Mas espero que esteja tudo bem

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fernando  :Olá: 

Bem vindo a comunidade RF 

Explora as tuas novas opções  :SbOk3:

----------


## LuisFilipe

boas Júlio

gostava de passar a ser membro identificado.
obrigado,

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas Júlio
> 
> gostava de passar a ser membro identificado.
> obrigado,


LuisFilipe

Bem vindo a comunidade.

Explora as tuas novas funcionalidades  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Finalmente consegui apanhar o "gajo" na objectiva.   :Coradoeolhos:  

Pf, verifiquem se tá tudo preenchido.

Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos  :Olá: 

Explora as regalias que oferecemos aos Membros Identificados  :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Boa noite Júlio

Mais um candidato a membro identificado.


Obrigado

----------


## RicardoLuis

muchas gracias  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...

Eu pretendo sêr identificado tb ...

----------


## João Magano

Feito Pedro  :Pracima: .

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Olá :Olá:  !
Gostaria de ser um membro identificado, o q terei de fazer?
Um abraço.

----------


## João Magano

Rui,

Em primeiro lugar convêm ler o que te sugerimos que leias  :Admirado: , no outro topico que criaste coloquei esta _"janela"_:



Onde está escrito:




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu Perfil, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.


Quando tiveres preenchido estes requisitos é só dizeres  :SbOk2: .

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá,

mais 1 que gostava de ser membro identificado  :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Bem vindo ao mundo dos _utilizadores identificados_, Duarte Araujo  :HaEbouriffe: .

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

tambem gostava de ser um membro indentificado :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

:Pracima:  Feito Alexandre.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Olá João :Olá:  
Acho que tenho todos os requesitos preenchidos, se faltar algo apita :yb665:  .
Um abraço, e obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk:  Rui, já está  :Pracima: .

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Julio Macieira
Eu tambem pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.
Um abraço deste amigo
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas,

Também alinho em ser membro identificado.

Abraços
Raul Silva Santos

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Isso dá direito à foto no Avatar? É que nunuca a consegui lá por.

Abraço
Raul Santos

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Henrique e Raul _identificados_  :Pracima:   :Pracima: .

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Também quero ser membro indentificado.
Obrigado.

----------


## João Magano

> Também quero ser membro indentificado.
> Obrigado.


Falta-te um _"bocadinho assim"_  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: . São 2 os requisitos para ser membro identificado, só preencheste um.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Qual requisito?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Filipe :Olá: 



> Qual requisito?


Está bem explicito ao longo deste tópico, era uma questão de leitura :Smile: ...mas mais uma vez:



> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu Perfil, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

boas 
tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Já tenho a minha foto e nº de telemóvel

----------


## João Magano

Já foste _promovido_ Filipe Pacheco  :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

Vou acrescentar mais um requisito para que um membro possa passar a utilizador identificado, passam portanto a ser 3 as condições:

 Ter uma foto pessoal colocada no perfil; Ter o numero de telefone/telemovel preenchido no perfil (só visivél aos elementos da equipa ReefForum); Por último mas não menos importante, *ter conhecimento das 2 condições anteriores*.

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Já gora eu também...

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,




> Vou acrescentar mais um requisito para que um membro possa passar a utilizador identificado, passam portanto a ser 3 as condições:
> 
> Ter uma foto pessoal colocada no perfil;
> Ter o numero de telefone/telemovel preenchido no perfil (só visivél aos elementos da equipa ReefForum);
> Por último mas não menos importante, ter conhecimento das 2 condições anteriores.


  gostei......eheh

tambem quero ser um membro identificado,

fica bem :SbOk:

----------


## Sergio Correia

Olá , bom dia.
Eu também quero ser identificado.
Um abraço.
Sérgio

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boa noite, tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

quais sao as vantagens?

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Bom, já agora eu tambem gostava, a minha foto está lá desde o princípio e o nº de telefone tambem! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Magano

:Pracima:  Paulo Pacheco.

----------


## Ricardo Batista

Já agora se não for incómodo...

obg

----------


## Artur Fonseca

eu também pf

----------


## João Magano

Artur Fonseca  :Pracima: .

Os outros ... não preenchem os requisitos  :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Jacinto

já agora que tão com a mão na massa :yb665:

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk5:  Joaquim.

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Bom dia a todos.
Eu gostava de fazer parte dos membros identificados.
 :yb677:

----------


## João Magano

> Bom dia a todos. Eu gostava de fazer parte dos membros identificados.





> Já agora se não for incómodo... obg





> Olá , bom dia. Eu também quero ser identificado. Um abraço. Sérgio





> boas tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado.


 :Olá:  Miguel, Ricardo Sérgio e Ruben 




> Vou acrescentar mais um requisito para que um membro possa passar a utilizador identificado, passam portanto a ser 3 as condições:
> 
>  Ter uma foto pessoal colocada no perfil; Ter o numero de telefone/telemovel preenchido no perfil (só visivél aos elementos da equipa ReefForum); Por último mas não menos importante, *ter conhecimento das 2 condições anteriores*.


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## João M Fonseca Silva

Se não fose incomodo!! Tambem gostaria de fazer parte dos membros identificados.

----------


## João Magano

> Se não fose incomodo!! Tambem gostaria de fazer parte dos membros identificados.


Incomodo não é, mas ...
Apesar de no comentário imediatamente anterior terem sido relembradas, mais uma vez, as condições necessárias para ser membro identificado, nenhuma das duas está a ser  cumprida.Está a ser usado um nick como username.
Consequentemente  :yb668: .

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas.
Gostaria de fazer parte dos membros identificados, mas não me recordo se coloquei o nº de telefone quando me registei e agora não encontro o local para o fazer.
Obrigado :Xmascheers:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

> Boas.
> Gostaria de fazer parte dos membros identificados, mas não me recordo se coloquei o nº de telefone quando me registei e agora não encontro o local para o fazer.
> Obrigado


Fácil. Primeiro vais ao *Painel de Controlo*, depois ao *Editar perfil*. Nas *Informações adicionais*, no fim da fila, tens *Telefone*. É só preencheres.

Já agora, como é que conseguiste pôr essa imagem no Avatar? Já tentei pôr uma imagem e não sei como. Tenho que me cingir aos pré-definidos?

Abraço,
Nuno Ramos

----------


## Afonso Durão

oi eu gostava de ser utilizador identificado


obrigado 

eduardo

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Eu tb pretendo ser 1 membro identificado se possivel???

Feliz Natal e 1 Prospero Ano Novo!!! :Xmassmile:

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Olá Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,


 Henrique Oliveira

----------


## Hugo Coelho

Boas ja agora tb queria ser um membro indentificado

----------


## João Magano

Feito para quem pediu e que cumpre os requisitos.

 :Pracima:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite,
aproveito a ocasião 
para pedir ao pai João
como prenda de Natal
uma bela identificação.

Cumprimentos

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## João Rodrigo

mais um para membro identificado...
obrigado  :yb677:  
João

----------


## MaxCarvalho

Galera Acho que seria intereçante montarmos um topico dos brasileiros e seus contatos, de modo a nos conhecermos melhores e que sabe realizar trocas de animais, corais e etc...

Bem como estou dando a ideia ai vai um modelinho simples:

*Nome:* Max Carvalho
*Estado:* MG
*Cidade*: Belo Horizonte
*MSN* - Resdencial: max_daimao@hotmail.com
*MSN* - Empresa: max@gertran.com.br
*Meu Aquario:* 
-Reef 240 Litros
-Obs: Aquario novo montado em 27/11/2007.
*Corais:* (mudas) Green S. P. , Yelow P., Xenia.
*Animais:* Frogfish, Miriquitis, Estrela, Paguros, Ouriço, Anemona.

No mais e isso:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá MaxCarvalho  :Olá: 

Temos em REEFFORUM uma área especifica para os membros que pretendem ser Membros Identificados

----------


## MaxCarvalho

Tambem quero ser Identificado  :Pracima:

----------


## MaxCarvalho

Ok eu não sabia... 

Me deculpe...

So uma pergunta... como faço para achar os membros por exemplo de minha cidade?

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Quero ser membro identificado.

----------


## Henrique Silva

Boas, queria ser um membro identificado.
cumprimentos

----------


## Sergio Ribeiro

Boas, eu tambem gostava de ser membro identificado;
É necessario alguma coisa?
Cumprimentos

----------


## João Magano

Nenhum dos últimos 4 membros que pediram para passar a membros identificados cumprem os 2 requisitos exigidos.  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  .

 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

Gostava de ser membro identificado.

----------


## Henrique Silva

Boas, ja coloquei o meu contacto e a minha fotografia ja estava la colocada no meu perfil... Apenas nao a consigo colocar no avatar. o que preciso fazer mais?

----------


## João Magano

Feito Henrique Silva e Miguel Alonso.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

Boas João,

Gostava também de ser um membro identificado.

Abraço,
Nuno Ramos

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk:  Nuno Ricardo Ramos.

----------


## André Silvestre

Viva.

Gostaria de ser um membro identificado.


Obrigado,
André

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boa tarde.

Gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Magano

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Gostaria de ser membro identificado.
> 
> Cumprimentos


 :yb668:  Nenhum dos 2 requisitos está preenchido  :Whistle: .

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Quero ser membro identificado :SbOk:

----------


## CelsoBastos

João, está tudo no devido lugar?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> João, está tudo no devido lugar?
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá: Bom dia Celso
A fotografia que colocaste como identificadora da tua pessoa, é um peixe e a menos que tal corresponda ao que tens no bilhete de identidade como fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, não pode ser...

Atenciosamente :SbBienvenu1: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## CelsoBastos

> Bom dia Celso
> A fotografia que colocaste como identificadora da tua pessoa, é um peixe e a menos que tal corresponda ao que tens no bilhete de identidade como fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, não pode ser...
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno



Podes confirmar agora?
Desculpa não tinha reparado que teria de ser uma foto pessoal. :Whistle:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Podes confirmar agora?
> Desculpa não tinha reparado que teria de ser uma foto pessoal. 
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá: Viva
Agora já és membro identificado, diz ao peixinho para não ficar triste porque podes colocar a imagem desse peixinho na nossa galeria de imagens, secção de peixes... :yb665:  :SbSourire: . Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Alvela

É só mais um a querer ser identificado...

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk:  Pedro Alvela.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Após ter ultrapassado a minha preguiça de arranjar uma foto, venho por este meio manifestar o meu desejo de me juntar ao grupo dos membros identificados. (acho que já era tempo de o fazer...)

Esta decisão ocorre numa fase onde me sinto mais interventivo e capaz de responder a algumas questões de membros do fórum.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Magano

Já está Pedro e força nessa vontade de intervir  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Boas,

Já introduzi a informação necessária para ser um utilizador identificado. :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Já introduzi a informação necessária para ser um utilizador identificado.


 :Olá: Viva
Já tens o estatuto de membro identificado. Boa nevegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, eu tambem gostava de ser membro identificado;
> É necessario alguma coisa?
> Cumprimentos


 :Olá: Viva Sérgio
Tens de alojar uma foto identificadora da tua pessoa e o teu numero de telefóne ou telemóvel nos campos correspondentes do teu perfil. Assim que o fizeres avisa que alteraremos o teu estatuto

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jorge Neves

Amigo Júlio,gostava de ser utilizador identificado.
Um abraço.

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk3:  Jorge Neves

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Mais um para ser utilizador identificado nesta grande comunidade. 
Obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Daniel Santos

BOAS..seria possivel ser utilizador identificado...obrigado :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Assim que o fizeres avisa que alteraremos o teu estatuto


boas, do meu lado já está  :Smile: 

cumps
RP

----------


## João Magano

Carlos e Rui  :Pracima: .

----------


## Filipa Melo

Olá! Eu também quero ser utilizador identificado s.f.f.  :Olá:

----------


## João Magano

Já está, Filipa  :SbOk: .

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Contem comigo também!  :Pracima:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

gostaria de saber o que é preciso para ser utilizador identificado---
já tenho foto e telefone....
é preciso mais alguma coisa


obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> gostaria de saber o que é preciso para ser utilizador identificado---
> já tenho foto e telefone....
> é preciso mais alguma coisa
> 
> 
> obrigado


 :Olá: Viva
Tens tudo o que é necessário e assim agora que manifestaste o teu desejo, passamos-te a membro identificado. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> Viva
> Tens tudo o que é necessário e assim já és membro identificado. Boa navegação.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


obrigado e desculpa o incómodo

fica bem

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Podem me indentificar  :SbOk:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Podem me indentificar  
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


 :Olá: Viva
Já está. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Sebastian

penso que chegou a minha vez
 :SbSalut:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> penso que chegou a minha vez


 :Olá: Viva
 :SbOk2: A menos que vivas a alguns metros de profundidade num mar tropical e assim a fotografia do Amphiprion no meio das xénias é a fotografia tua identificadora, situação de que terás de fazer prova (se for o caso bastará que apreças num aquário de venda numa loja com um cartaz a dizer que és tu e nós já não te compramos...depois vai para casa...não sei como... dentro de um saco talvez... :yb665:  :SbSourire:  :JmdFou2: ), terás de substituir a imagem do amphiprion por uma identificadora da tua pessoa e depois nós alteraremos o teu estatuto :SbSourire:   :SbOk:  .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Sebastian

feito
falta so o cartaz

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> feito
> falta so o cartaz


 :Olá: Viva
Podes guardar o cartaz. Boa navegação. :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Também queria ser utilizador identificado s.f.f. :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ernesto Silva  :Olá:  

Bem vindo a familia *RF*

----------


## João França

:Olá:  Olá,

Também queria ser utilizador identificado s.f.f.

Obrigado!

----------


## João Magano

> Olá,
> 
> Também queria ser utilizador identificado s.f.f.
> 
> Obrigado!


 :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Viva,

Também pretendo ser um utilizador identificado. :SbSourire21:  

Obrigado,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva,
> 
> Também pretendo ser um utilizador identificado. 
> 
> Obrigado,


 :Olá: Viva Gonçalo
O teu estatuto foi alterado para membro identificado. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Albino

Boas, também quero :SbOk3:

----------


## João Magano

Pedro Albino
 :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas, também gostaria de ser um utilizador identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, também gostaria de ser um utilizador identificado.
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva João
Falta colocares o teu contacto telefónico.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joao Fred

> Viva João
> Falta colocares o teu contacto telefónico.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Boas Pedro,
Já coloquei.
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Pedro,
> Já coloquei.
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Bom dia João
Já tens o estatuto de membro identificado. Tens agora acesso a outra area que não tinhas e mais algumas coisas. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Gregersen

boa tarde outra vez

queria agradecer pela rapidez com que alteram o meu user name  :Olá:   e queria pedir agora para ser membro identificado!

mais uma vez muito obrigado.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boa tarde outra vez
> 
> queria agradecer pela rapidez com que alteram o meu user name   e queria pedir agora para ser membro identificado!
> 
> mais uma vez muito obrigado.
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá: Viva João
Passaste a membro identificado como solicitado. Boa navegação e visita a área que agora te passa a estar acessível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boa noite!!!

Eu gostaria de ser um membro identificado...  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

oi,
tambem queria essa coisa...o que é  preciso?

abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> oi,
> tambem queria essa coisa...o que é preciso?
> 
> abraço





> Olá companheiros
> 
> A pedido de vários lojistas e a bem da transparência, foi criada uma nova categoria de utilizadores de REEFFORUM - Utilizador Identificado.
> 
> Esta nova categoria irá servir mais tarde para a confirmação junto dos nossos lojistas de que na realidade o membro é um membro REEFFORUM.
> 
> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.


... E esperar... Pouco. :SbOk2:  

Abraços!

----------


## João Magano

> Boa noite!!!
> 
> Eu gostaria de ser um membro identificado...   
> 
> Abraço



Feito Ricardo  :Pracima: .

----------


## João Magano

> oi,
> tambem queria essa coisa...o que é  preciso?
> 
> abraço



Um bocadinho de menos preguiça  :HaEbouriffe:   ... as condições para ser membro identificado estão no primeiro post e repetidas *inumeras* vezes ao longo do tópico.

----------


## António Vitor

também queria ser um membro identificado...
 :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

pretendia ser um Membro identificado, ssf  :Wink:

----------


## João Magano

:Pracima:  Hugo e António.

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Bom dia, também queria ser membro identificado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia, também queria ser membro identificado.


 :Olá: Viva Rafael,

Passaste a membro identificado como solicitado. Boa navegação e visita a área que agora te passa a estar acessível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## RodrigoGuimarães

Também queria ser utilizador identificado!

Cumps, 
Rodrigo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Também queria ser utilizador identificado!
> 
> Cumps, 
> Rodrigo



 :Olá: Viva Rodrigo,

Passaste a membro identificado como solicitado. Boa navegação e visita a área que agora te passa a estar acessível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## ManuelSousa

Boa noite Julio,

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Manuel Sousa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite Julio,
> 
> Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Manuel Sousa


 :Olá: Viva Manuel

Passaste a membro identificado como solicitado. Boa navegação e visita a área que agora te passa a estar acessível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

Post Scriptum: Reparei que gostas de modelismo ferroviário...eu tenho o Rheingold em escala Z da Märklin, edição especial limitada, bem como algumas locomotivas históricas como a BR 05 e várias outras edições especiais.

----------


## ManuelSousa

Bom dia Pedro,

Em primeiro de tudo obrigado pela atenção.
Ainda não sei bem que novos acessos vou ter mas vou validar.

Em relação ao modelismo ferroviário a minha escala é a HO e sou membro do Club Märklin também tenho várias locomotivas históricas e a BR 05 003 foi o modelo exclusivo de 2007. No site http://www.comboioselectricos.com/ no topo seleccionar "placar" e lá mais para baixo "Manuel Sousa Maqueta Märklin HO" podes var o meu layout já um pouco desactualizado.

Obrigado,

Manuel Sousa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

Boas noites da bermuda  :SbOk:  ,
gostaria de ser um membro identificado sera que da, mesmo estando fora? 

 Obrigado.  :SbOk:  

 RicardoJRS

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas noites da bermuda  ,
> gostaria de ser um membro identificado sera que da, mesmo estando fora? 
> 
>  Obrigado.  
> 
>  RicardoJRS


 :Olá: Viva
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Chaves

Boas

Eu tambem quero ser.

Rui Chaves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Eu tambem quero ser.
> 
> Rui Chaves


 :Olá: Viva Rui
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Pinheiro

Boa tarde,

Também gostaria de ser utilizador identificado :P

Cumprimentos,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Também gostaria de ser utilizador identificado :P
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Pedro



 :Olá: Viva Pedro
Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas, tambem gostava de ser utilizador identificado.

Obrigado.

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, tambem gostava de ser utilizador identificado.
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Abraço.


 :Olá: Viva Pedro
Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Olá

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado e também mudar de nome para "Ro_64"

Obrigado,

Roberto

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá
> 
> Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado e também mudar de nome para "Ro_64"
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> Roberto


 :Olá: Viva Roberto
Para te podermos conceder o estatuto de utilizador identificado, tens de colocar o teu contacto telefónico na reserva de campo prevista para esse efeito no teu perfil de utilizador.

Relativamente à alteração de nome de utilizador, *não é permitido o uso de alcunhas* como nome de utilizador no Reefforum como claramente descrito aqui Uso de Nick's




> - *É proibido o uso de Nick's* uma vez que a censura será inexistente e cada um terá que se responsabilizar pelos seus actos!
> 
> - Reefforum é um fórum aberto que promove valores como a cultura, a informação, o bem socializar, a transparência e assim numa perspectiva de coerência com esses valores, não se pode permitir o uso de alcunhas (=nick's) que sendo um aspecto da cultura de comunicação, criam algum distanciamento da pessoa real que usa essa alcunha (=nick's) que ao contrário de um nome próprio, muitas vezes só faz sentido para um grupo restrito de pessoas e não para toda a comunidade como o faz um nome próprio.
> 
>  - Durante o registo o novo utilizador deverá utilizar somente 2 ou 3 dos seus nomes no maximo no registo.
> 
> - Caso pretenda utilizar um NICK já utilizado e conhecido de outros forums deve de utiliza-lo exclusivamente na zona especifica "*Assinatura*"
> 
>  - Poupe trabalho a administração do fórum.
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola pedro

Ja esta o numero de telemóvel porque nao tnho telefone.
O nome pode estar "Roberto Isidoro"
só mais uma pergunta onde se pode por a minha foto como avatar?

Obrigado e desculpa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola pedro
> 
> Já esta o numero de telemóvel porque não tenho telefone.


 :Olá: Viva
O telemóvel é um telefone portátil, por isso quando se diz telefone tanto é para telefone fixo como para telemóvel e até poderia ser para duas latas de metal unidas por um arame desde que tal meio de comunicação pudesse ser acedido e tivesse registo tal como um telemóvel ou um telefone fixo.




> O nome pode estar "Roberto Isidoro"


Ficou como estava, se quiseres o espaço entre o primeiro e o último nome, diz que também se pode alterar.




> só mais uma pergunta onde se pode por a minha foto como avatar?
> 
> Obrigado e desculpa


Na reserva de campo específica para o efeito existente no teu perfil. Se ainda assim tiveres dúvidas, diz para te ajudarmos.

Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola queria mesmo o espaço entre o nome "Roberto Isidoro"

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola queria mesmo o espaço entre o nome "Roberto Isidoro"
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço


 :Olá: Viva

Alterado como solicitado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Obrigado Pedro 5*****
Ate a próxima

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Obrigado Pedro 5*****
> Ate a próxima


Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Não que exista algum problema nisso, mas...

Tens a tua foto no campo do Avatar e o Avatar no campo da foto  :EEK!:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,
Tambem quero ser identificado!

Um abraço

----------


## Manuel João

Muito bom dia,

Pretendia ser membro identificado.

Grande Abraço
Manuel João

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Cristóvão e Manuel, alteração efectuada como solicitado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José J Correia

Ola meus amigos tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado se possivel.
obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola meus amigos também gostaria de ser um membro identificado se possível.
> obrigado


 :Olá: Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## PedroPedroso

já agora eu também quero.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> já agora eu também quero.


 :Olá: Viva
A menos que esta fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa corresponda de facto à tua pessoa.... :yb665: 



terás de a substituir por uma que de facto te identifique e depois avisa que te alteramos o estatuto.

Atenciosamente ;-)
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Ola meus amigos tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado  :yb663:  
obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola meus amigos tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado  
> obrigado


 :Olá: Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hamilton Morais

Boas!

Tambem quero ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumps,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas!
> 
> Tambem quero ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Cumps,



 :Olá: Tal como solicitado passaste a utilizador identificado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Morais

Boas

Tambem quero ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Tambem quero ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Cumps


 :Olá: Viva Rui
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Gostaria de passar a membro identificado também!

Obrigado!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de passar a membro identificado também!
> 
> Obrigado!


Olá, Rui  :Olá:  
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. 

Boa navegação.

----------


## Antonio Barros

:Olá:  Olá, 

Gostaria de passar também a utilizador identificado!

Obrigado

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

se ainda xegar a mimi 
TB gostava muito
cumps ao pessoal

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> se ainda xegar a mimi 
> TB gostava muito
> cumps ao pessoal


 :Olá: Viva Luis
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Gonçalves

Gostaria de ser membro identificado!



cumps
Bruno gonçalves

----------


## Joao Carvalho

Olá a todos.

Se for possível, gostaria de passar a membro identificado.

Desde já o meu obrigado.

----------


## Antonio Rocha

:Olá:  

Gostaria de paçar a Utilizador Identificado.
Cpts
AR

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas

gostava de passar a utilizador identificado

----------


## RuiTaborda

OLA

Gostava pasar a utilizador identificado
Cumps.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Olá Rui,




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá a todos.
> 
> Se for possível, gostaria de passar a membro identificado.
> 
> Desde já o meu obrigado.


 :Olá: Viva João Carvalho
è necessaria uma fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa para o processo ficar completo e poderes ter o estatuto de membro identificado.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Tiago Cruz

Boa Tarde, se puder, pretendo ser um utilizador identificado

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
Tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado...

cump.

Rúben

----------


## José M Martins

Agradeço identificação. 

Obrigado
zé

----------


## Alex Santana

Viva

Tb quero id!

Obrigado

----------


## RuiTaborda

Boas
Conforme solicitado o meu perfil está completo pelo que solicito passar a identificado
Cumps.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> Conforme solicitado o meu perfil está completo pelo que solicito passar a identificado
> Cumps.
> Rui


 :Olá: Viva Rui

Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. 

Boa navegação.

----------


## NJPinheiro

Boas,
Também pretendo ser utilizador identificado, é possivel?

Abraços
NJPinheiro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva
> 
> Tb quero id!
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva
Para que se possa mudar o teu estatuto para membro identificado, é necessário que coloques uma fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa na reserva de campo prevista para o efeito.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

pretendo ser utilizador identificado.
Obrigado

Cumprimentos

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas
Tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> Tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado


 :Olá: Viva Luis Rocha
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

Também  gostaria de ser membre identificado!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas!
> 
> Também  gostaria de ser membre identificado!
> 
> Cumps
> 
> Pedro


 :Olá: Viva Pedro Chouriço
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## André Nunes

boas, eu quero ser utilizador identificado, ja meti a foto e o meu tel

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas, eu quero ser utilizador identificado, ja meti a foto e o meu tel



 :Olá: Viva André Nunes
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## André Nunes

muito obrigado!

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Boa tarde, gostaria gostaria de ser membro identificado se possivel.

Obrigado

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde, gostaria gostaria de ser membro identificado se possivel.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Abraços


 :Olá: Viva Adão pesqueira

Tal como diz o fado




> *O Embuçado*
> 
> *João Ferreira Rosa*
> 
>  Composição: Gabriel Oliveira e Alcídia Rodrigues
> 
> 
> Noutro tempo a fidalguia
> Que deu brado nas toiradas
> ...



embuçado nota bem que hoje não fique ninguém embuçado neste fórum de membros identificados. Assim sendo embuçado, logo que te descobrires com uma fotografia bem identificadora da tua pessoa, poderás passar a ter o estatuto solicitado...e não te preocupes que não és el-rei de Portugal.


aprecia que é um dos fados mais bonitos que conheço e gosto.







Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## José Manuel Morgado

Boa tarde,

quando e se possivel gostaria de passar a utilizador identificado.
 Obrigado!

 Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> quando e se possivel gostaria de passar a utilizador identificado.
>  Obrigado!
> 
>  Abraços



 :Olá: Viva José Manuel Morgado
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Obrigado Pedro.

Já agora o fado eu conheço-o bem, por isso mais uma vez obrigado pelo video.

Abraços

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas tardes Júlio gostaria de ser membro identificado. Obrigada

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Tb gostava de ser membro identificado :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas tardes Júlio gostaria de ser membro identificado. Obrigada


 :Olá: Boa tarde Ana, a menos que a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa te apresente como de facto és :-), não poderás por enquanto ter estatuto de membro identificada :-) Logo que possas coloca uma fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, tipo BI ou geral, na reserva de campo prevista para o efeito, para se poder cumprir as regras do fórum e alterar o teu estatuto.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tb gostava de ser membro identificado



 :Olá: Viva Ricardo Bacelo
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Pedro ja esta lá a foto... fiz confusao com o avatar... heheh

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola Pedro ja esta lá a foto... fiz confusao com o avatar... heheh



 :Olá: Viva Ana
Passaste a utilizadora identificada como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: Se tiveres uma imagem mais aproximada da tua pessoa ficará melhor :-)

----------


## Christian Gnad

Agradeço alteração de estatuto :SbOk:  
Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Agradeço alteração de estatuto 
> Abraços


Agradecido.
Abraços

----------


## Carlos Alberto Martins

:Olá:  Boa noite, gostaria  de ser membro identificado se possivel.

Obrigado

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite, gostaria  de ser membro identificado se possivel.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Cumprimentos


 :Olá: Viva Carlos
A fotografia não identifica a tua pessoa. Terás de a substituir por uma que identifique a tua pessoa tipo fotografia de BI.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Alberto Martins

:Olá:  Boa noite, feita alteração 

    Obrigado Cumprs.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite, feita alteração 
> 
>     Obrigado Cumprs.


 :Olá: Viva Carlos Alberto Martins
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boa Noite
Gostava de ser membro identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa Noite
> Gostava de ser membro identificado.
> Obrigado



Viva Hugo de Oliveira
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nunes

Boa noite,

Gostaria de ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumprimentos,

Pedro Nunes

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite,
> 
> Gostaria de ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Pedro Nunes


Viva Pedro Nunes
Embora tenhas colocado a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa no local errado, a situação foi rectificada e assim mantens o teu avatar e tens a identificação da tua pessoa na reserva de campo correcta.
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cadastro devidamente preenchido para passar a utilizador identificado !  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Cadastro devidamente preenchido para passar a utilizador identificado !



 :Olá: Viva Gonçalo Rio
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luciano Sousa

Olá,

Gostaria de me tornar um membro Identificado, se possível.

Desde já o meu Obrigado.
Luciano Sousa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de me tornar um membro Identificado, se possível.
> 
> Desde já o meu Obrigado.
> Luciano Sousa.



 :Olá: Viva Luciano
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## AndreCardoso

Já estava para o fazer há algum tempo mas nao me lembrei entretanto.

 :yb665:   :yb665:  
Solicita-se a o estatuto de "Membro Identificado"  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Já estava para o fazer há algum tempo mas nao me lembrei entretanto.
> 
>   
> Solicita-se a o estatuto de "Membro Identificado"


 :Olá: Viva André
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

seria uma honra fazer parte deste grupo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> seria uma honra fazer parte deste grupo


 :Olá: Viva Alexandre
Sem dúvida, faltam apenas duas coisas:

1 - Fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, tipo bilhete de identidade ou passaporte, colocada na reserva de campo prevista para esse efeito no teu perfil (não confundas com a reserva de campo para avatar que é completamente diferente e não serve, mesmo que fosse com uma fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa)

2 - O teu numero de telefone pessoal com o indicativo para o Brasil a preceder o mesmo (só fica acessível/visível à Moderação/Administração)

Logo que tenhas preenchido as reservas de campo em causa com os dados relevantes, basta enviares mp à Moderação/Administração a avisar ou responder neste tópico a informar que já lá colocaste os dados, o o estatuto é alterado.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

poderias me explicar melhor sobre este bilhete de identidade,pois não consegui entender direito .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> poderias me explicar melhor sobre este bilhete de identidade,pois não consegui entender direito .


 :Olá: Viva
A fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa será uma tipo das que são usadas para um documento de identificação pessoal, como seja, um passaporte, um bilhete de identidade, uma carta de condução, é uma fotografia pequena, é só uma fotografia e o numero de telefone nas reservas de campo previstas para esse efeito.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## HelderPinto

Estou apto a passar à lista de utilizadores identificados... :SbSourire:  

Abraço a todos...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Estou apto a passar à lista de utilizadores identificados... 
> 
> Abraço a todos...



 :Olá: Viva Helder 
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

Boas, assim como foi pedido coloquei os itens que faltavam para poder ser um membro identificado.Agora estou apto? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, assim como foi pedido coloquei os itens que faltavam para poder ser um membro identificado.Agora estou apto?



 :Olá: Viva Alexandre
Passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rafael Lessa

pronto!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> pronto!



 :Olá: Viva Rafael ...e pronto...passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Mestre

Eu quero ser um Membro Identificado, Obrigado e votos de bom 2009
Um abraço 
Mestre

----------


## António_Miguel

Quando possivel e se possivel gostaria de passar a ser um Membro Identificado.

Obrigado e bom ano a todos!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu quero ser um Membro Identificado, Obrigado e votos de bom 2009
> Um abraço 
> Mestre



 :Olá: Viva António Mestre ...e pronto...passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Quando possivel e se possivel gostaria de passar a ser um Membro Identificado.
> 
> Obrigado e bom ano a todos!



 :Olá: Viva António Miguel ...já é possivel...passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

Penso que neste momento cumpro todos os requisitos para passar a membro identificado.

Cumps

Paulo Rodrigues

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Penso que neste momento cumpro todos os requisitos para passar a membro identificado.
> 
> Cumps
> 
> Paulo Rodrigues


 :Olá: Viva Paulo 
Efectivamente assim é pelo que o teu estatuto foi mudado como solicitado, podes agora aceder a outras áreas só acessíveis a utilizadores identificados, como seja por exemplo a área de particulares. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

Penso que está tudo preenchido, por isso solicita-se passagem para Utilizador Identificado. 


Abraço
Hugo

----------


## OceanReef

Bom dia, 
Solicitamos a passagem a membro identificado.
Cumprimentos,
Ocean Reef

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

assim q tirar umas fotos bacanas!   a ultima q tirei estava com cara de coral morto                                                                                                                         AI NINGUEM MERECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbSourire:   :SbSalut:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Gostaria de ser utilizador identificado. Acho que já está tudo preenchido.

Obrigado
Rúben Rosário

----------


## Rui China

se for possivel tb gostava e ser um membro identificado

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Gostaria de ser membro identificado se possivel.
Fikem bem

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Gostaria de ser utilizador identificado. Acho que já está tudo  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Gostaria de ser utilizador identificado. Acho que já está tudo


 :Olá: Viva
Assim é, passaste a utilizador identificado como solicitado, boa navegação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Alberto Almeida

Boas a todos, acho que também já tenho tudo para poder ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumps.
Alberto Almeida

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas a todos, acho que também já tenho tudo para poder ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Cumps.
> Alberto Almeida


Olá, Alberto Almeida  :Olá: 

Bem-vindo!!!

----------


## Alex Bernardo

Boas acho que nao falta preencher nada para ser membro identificado ...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas acho que nao falta preencher nada para ser membro identificado ...


 :Olá: Viva
Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## PedroDias

Gostaria de ser utilizador identificado. Acho que já está tudo preenchido

----------


## Silverio Silva

Olá,
Parece que já tenho os requesitos preenchidos para Utilizador nidentificado.

Fiquem Bem

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> Parece que já tenho os requesitos preenchidos para Utilizador nidentificado.
> 
> Fiquem Bem


 :Olá: Viva Silvério
Estatuto alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas  :Olá: 

Já sou membro Identificado não é a mesma coisa ?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas 
> 
> Já sou membro Identificado não é a mesma coisa ?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


 :Olá: Viva António

é a mesma coisa.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Eu gostaria de ser um membro identificado tambem sff

Obrigado,
Frederico de Gouveia

----------


## Helder Oliveira

boas julio tambem quero ser membro identificado,pode ser?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas julio tambem quero ser membro identificado,pode ser?


 :Olá: Viva
Falta a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, tipo BI

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## silva hugo

eu tb quero ser!
 :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> eu tb quero ser!


 :Olá: Viva
Estatuto alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Pedro Lopes

eu quero ser um membro identificado :Cool:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Olá: Viva
Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Boa noite,

Gostaria de me tornar um membro identificado.


Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite,
> 
> Gostaria de me tornar um membro identificado.
> 
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva

Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## CarlosMarques

Olá 

Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

CARLOS MARQUES

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá 
> 
> Eu pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> CARLOS MARQUES


 :Olá: Viva

Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## Luis Domingos

Boa noite 
pretendo ser utilizador identificado
obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa noite 
> pretendo ser utilizador identificado
> obrigado


 :Olá: Viva

Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno ;-)

----------


## José Lima Duque

Boas
Pretendo ser utilizador identificado.
Saudações

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> Pretendo ser utilizador identificado.
> Saudações


 :Olá: Viva
Falta uma fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa tipo BI, na reserva de campo prevista para o efeito no teu perfil, para poderes ter o estatuto solicitado.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Helder Oliveira

[boa tarde julio pois eu tambem quero ser membro identificado se possivel,obrg

----------


## Deolinda Almeida Santos

olá, s. Julio

eu tambem pretendo ser um membro identificado..

----------


## Julio Macieira

> olá, s. Julio
> 
> eu tambem pretendo ser um membro identificado..


Olá  :Olá: 

Bem vinda ao Universo Privilegiado *RF*

Boa navegação

----------


## José Lima Duque

Boas
Acabei de colocar a foto e gostaria de passar a ser utilizador identificado.
Saudações

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> Acabei de colocar a foto e gostaria de passar a ser utilizador identificado.
> Saudações


Olá  :Olá: 

Bem vindo ao Universo Privilegiado *RF*

Boa navegação

----------


## Sergio Cunha

Olá!

Eu pretendo ser um membro identificado.

Obrigado :SbOk5: 

Sergio Cunha

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> [boa tarde julio pois eu tambem quero ser membro identificado se possivel,obrg


 :Olá: Viva
Falta colocares uma fotografia tipo BI identificadora da tua pessoa na reserva de campo existente para esse efeito no teu perfil

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> Eu pretendo ser um membro identificado.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Sergio Cunha


 :Olá: Viva

Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Identifique-me se faz favor  :HaEbouriffe: 
Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> Identifique-me se faz favor 
> Abraço


Olá  :Olá: 

Bem vindo ao Universo Privilegiado *RF*

Boa navegação

----------


## João Seguro

identifiquem-me sff  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> identifiquem-me sff


 :Olá: Viva
Estatuto alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Amigos do Reef,

Eu gostava de ser membro identificado.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Amigos do Reef,
> 
> Eu gostava de ser membro identificado.
> 
> Obrigado


 :Olá: Viva
Falta colocares o teu numero de telefone para te ser concedido o estatuto solicitado

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas pessoal do Reef,

Gostaria tambem de ser membro identificado... :yb663: 
Por favor :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas tardes, :Olá: 

Por lapso esqueci-me de gravar quando coloquei o nº de telef.  :SbSourire2: 

Volto então a solicitar a alteração para membro identificado.  :Pracima: 

Abraço

----------


## João Brum

Bom dia,

Será possível colocarem-me como membro identificado?

Obrigado,

João Brum

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amigos do reef,

Reitero aqui o meu desejo de ser membro identificado..

Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Boas,

gostaria de ser um membro identificado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas pessoal do Reef,
> 
> Gostaria tambem de ser membro identificado...
> Por favor
> 
> Cumprimentos


 :Olá: Viva
Falta a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa, tipo BI na reserva de campo prevista para o efeito.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas tardes,
> 
> Por lapso esqueci-me de gravar quando coloquei o nº de telef. 
> 
> Volto então a solicitar a alteração para membro identificado. 
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá: Alterado como solicitado, boa navegação.

Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia,
> 
> Será possível colocarem-me como membro identificado?
> 
> Obrigado,
> 
> João Brum


 :Olá: Viva
Alterado como solicitado, boa navegação

Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> gostaria de ser um membro identificado.


 :Olá: Viva
A menos que faças prova de que és um Centropyge bispinosus, falta a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa tipo BI

Pedro Nuno :Wink:

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

> Viva
> A menos que faças prova de que és um Centropyge bispinosus, falta a fotografia identificadora da tua pessoa tipo BI
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Alterado!

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

> Alterado!


Boas,

necessito fazer mais alguma coisa?  :SbQuestion2:  Já coloquei uma foto tipo BI.

----------


## eduardo Rodrigues

Olá! Quero ser um utilizador identificado. :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
gostava de ser um utilizador identificado

----------


## Julio Macieira

> gostava de ser um utilizador identificado


Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Falta um numero de contacto  :yb663:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá! Quero ser um utilizador identificado.


Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Falta uma foto tua no teu perfil  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Olá Paulo 
> 
> Falta um numero de contacto


peço desculpa.
já coloquei o numero

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas
Será que posso ser um membro identificado?

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa noite Julio!

Conforme combinado, já fiz o upload da foto e actualizei dados pessoais.

Agrdecia que me concedesse a categoria de Membro Identificado, obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Soares

Bom dia,
Já agora também queria ser um membro identificado.

Abraço,
Pedro Soares

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia,
> Já agora também queria ser um membro identificado.
> 
> Abraço,
> Pedro Soares



 :Olá: Viva
Alterado como solicitado. Boa navegação.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Nobre

Gostaria de ser membro identificado se puder.
obrigado cumprimentos,
Carlos Nobre

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

gostaria de ser um membro identificado

----------


## João Carecho

:Olá:  Boa noite

Se também puder ser um membro identificado, agradecia.

Abraço,
JC

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
Também quero ser um membro identificado
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Viva,

Gostaria se possível, ser utilizador identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Fernando Freire

Olá viva,

Adicionem-me como membro identificado, se faz favor.

Cmpts

----------


## LuisNobre

boas..ja agora como se mete em ves deste burro do scp que tenhu...como meto aqui uma foto minha? andei aas voltas e não encontrei em lado nenhum

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas..ja agora como se mete em ves deste burro do scp que tenhu...como meto aqui uma foto minha? andei aas voltas e não encontrei em lado nenhum


Olá Luis  :Olá: 

Pode colocar a sua foto aqui

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boa noite
> 
> Se também puder ser um membro identificado, agradecia.
> 
> Abraço,
> JC


Olá João

Falta a foto identificativa  :yb665: 

Pode coloca-la aqui

----------


## Alcino Gonçalves

Bom Dia,

Gostaria se possível, ser utilizador identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Eduardo Brito

Bom dia,

    Gostaria que me colocassem como membro identificado.

Cumprimentos,
Eduardo Brito

----------


## Jorge Filipe

gostaria de ser um membro identificado, se faz favor. 

Obrigado.

----------


## Antonio Rodrigues

Olá Boa Tarde,

Gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Obrigado.
António Rodrigues

----------


## Jorge Filipe

> gostaria de ser um membro identificado, se faz favor. 
> 
> Obrigado.


Existe alguma que esteja em falta para me tornar membro identificado?

----------


## joaocostal

Bom dia,

Gostaria de ser membro identificado sff.

Obrigado JC

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Existe alguma que esteja em falta para me tornar membro identificado?


Boas Jorge

Deve ter sido descuido mas já esta a ser tratado, peço desculpa pelo o sucedido.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Gostaria de passar a ser membro identificado, obrigado.

----------


## Jorge Filipe

> Boas Jorge
> 
> Deve ter sido descuido mas já esta a ser tratado, peço desculpa pelo o sucedido.


muito obrigado!  :Olá:

----------


## marcoferro

ola...

Gostaria também de ser um membro identificado se for possivel  :SbOk: 

grato
Marco

----------


## joaocostal

Pretendo ser utilizador identificado sff.

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

utilizador identificado se for possível para mim abraço

----------


## LuizTapia

gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Abraços!!

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

eu tambem quero ser identificado mas como? insina me como eu fosse mesmo burro indiano  e agredeço para ajuda
um abraço
 :Pracima:

----------


## AndréQuintino

Também quero ser identificado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Para poderem passar a membros identificados têm de ser identificados. Para tal basta respeitarem as instruções que estão colocadas no primeiro comentário deste tópico e que passo a anexar.




> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu Perfil, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Gostaria de ser um membro identificado.

Obrigado!

----------


## AndréQuintino

Gostaria de ser identificado. Obrigado.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,tambem gostaria de ser um membro identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

ola
vou tentar mais uma vez, acho que já vai na 3ª :yb665:  mas gostaria de ser membro identificado

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,já pus no meu perfil a minha foto e o meu numero de telemovel e ainda não estou como utilizador identificado.Existe algum problema com o meu perfil?

obrigado

----------


## AndréQuintino

Gostaria de ser identificado.
Obrigado.

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas

Mais uma s.f.f.
Obrigado

----------


## Artur Lopes

Boas, gostaria de ser Utilizador Identificado. Obrigado
 Cumpts

----------


## Hernani Santos

Boas, apesar do meu baixo contributo neste forum como comentador, acompanho há já algum tempo o mesmo, perspectivando a construção do meu futuro 1º reef.
 Gostaria por isso tornár-me membro identificado.
 Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Para que se possam tornar membros identificados,terão que ir ao vosso perfil e colocar lá uma foto vossa e contacto telefonico.
Quem ja reune estas condições já foi passado a membro identificado, os outros aguardo que reunam essas condições para passarem a ser.

----------


## CarlosMSousa

Ola, 

tambem gostaria de ser utilizador identificado..

Abraço, 

Carlos Sousa

----------


## daniel.ramalho

Boas
Gostaria de ser Utilizador Identificado.
 Obrigado

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Boas
> Gostaria de ser Utilizador Identificado.
>  Obrigado


boas , sim gostava de ser utilizador identificado ob abraço :SbOk:

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas.

Gostava de ser um utilizador identificado.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Gostaria de ser Utilizador Identificado

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite, pretendia ser utilizador identificado.
Obrigado.

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas
Gostaria de ser um Utilizador identificado

Obrigado

----------


## Miguel Barroso

Boa tarde,

Quero tornar-me um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado,

Miguel Barroso

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boa noite, pretendia ser utilizador identificado.
> Obrigado.


Boas, já pedi a 2 meses para ser membro identificado, o que é necessário mais?

Cumps.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boa tarde!
Gostaria de ser um Utilizador identificado.

Obrigado!

Cumprimentos,
Rogério Tavares

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá a Todos
> 
> Para que se possam tornar membros identificados,terão que ir ao vosso perfil e colocar lá uma foto vossa e contacto telefonico.
> Quem ja reune estas condições já foi passado a membro identificado, os outros aguardo que reunam essas condições para passarem a ser.


Olá Bruno

Terás de ter esta condições reunidas para que possas passar a ser membro identificado, e reparei ue ainda não as reunes.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ah ok.

Então já tratei disso.

Cumps.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Feito

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boa tarde.

Pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Olá companheiros
> 
> A pedido de vários lojistas e a bem da transparência, foi criada uma nova categoria de utilizadores de REEFFORUM - Utilizador Identificado.
> 
> Esta nova categoria irá servir mais tarde para a confirmação junto dos nossos lojistas de que na realidade o membro é um membro REEFFORUM.
> 
> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.


Olá, desejo ser um membro identificado, como faço?

Abraços,

----------


## joaoTomas

Boa tarde, prentendo também ser identificado.

Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Soares

Bom dia, pretendia ser utilizador identificado.
Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Terão de ter estas condições reunidas para que possam passar a ser membro identificado



Olá a Todos

Para que se possam tornar membros identificados,terão que ir ao vosso perfil e colocar lá uma foto vossa e contacto telefonico.
Quem ja reune estas condições já foi ou irá ser passado a membro identificado, os outros aguardo que reunam essas condições para passarem a ser.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Paulo

Já tinhas posto a foto e o meu contacto..
Ainda falta mais aguma coisa?

Cumps

----------


## luisnunes

podem contar comigo, se poder ser.
Obrigado
Abraço e parabéns pelo espectacular forum. :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Solicito que me inscrevam como utilizador identificado.

Obrigado

César Silvério

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá: , 
As solicitações feitas para passar a Membro Identificado foram realizadas.
Agradeçemos a todos os membros que queiram ser identificados e ainda não tenham preenchido os campos obrigatórios no perfil, que o façam.

Bem vindos como Membros Identificados e gozem desse privilégio.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boas,

pretendo ser membro identificado

----------


## Alfredo Gameiro

solicito que me inscrevam como membro identificado. obrigado.

----------


## Marco Macae

Gostava de ser membro identificado, muito obrigado. :Olá:

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Também gostaria de ser membro identificado.
Muito obrigado!!

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Também gostaria de ser membro identificado.
> Muito obrigado!!


BOAS BRUNO JACZ OLHA PARA SER MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO PENSO QUE TENHAS QUE PREENCHER TODOS OS CAMPOS NO PERFIL OK  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Também gostaria de ser membro identificado.
> Muito obrigado!!


Olá Bruno

Respondi por mp, aguardo sua resposta






> BOAS BRUNO JACZ OLHA PARA SER MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO PENSO QUE TENHAS QUE PREENCHER TODOS OS CAMPOS NO PERFIL OK


Olá Luís

Desde já agradeço o esclarecimento ao Bruno

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Agradeço a todos a ajuda prestada.

Muito obrigado.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas,  gostaria de saber como alterar o meu avatar para uma imagem que possuo
peço desculpa se nao é aqui que devo colocar a minha duvida


Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas,  gostaria de saber como alterar o meu avatar para uma imagem que possuo
> peço desculpa se nao é aqui que devo colocar a minha duvida
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá Nuno

Vai ao teu perfil e la tens opção editar avatar, caso não consigas, envia a foto para oliveirinha1002@msn.com e eu modifico te isso.

----------


## Américo Gonçalves

:Olá:  Júlio

Gostava de ser utilizador identificado.
Um abraço

Américo Gonçalves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Júlio
> 
> Gostava de ser utilizador identificado.
> Um abraço
> 
> Américo Gonçalves


Olá Américo

Feito  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Américo Gonçalves

> Olá Américo
> 
> Feito 
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado pela ajuda . :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## Sergio do Ó

Gostava de ser utilizador identificado.

Sérgio do Ó

Obg.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Gostava de ser utilizador identificado.
> 
> Sérgio do Ó
> 
> Obg.


Efectuado


Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Norberto

Boa noite,

Também gostava de ser utilizador identificado... se puder ser.


Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boa tarde,

finalmente já me decidi... e sim... gostaria de ser membro identificado.


deixo ainda a minha opinião em que os membros identificados deveriam ter a sua foto no Avatar e não só no perfil.

Cumps
RR

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Paulo e Ricardo :Olá: ,

Bem vindos como Membros Identificados.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:   caso seja possivel gostaria de ser membro identificado, se fosse com foto no avatar melhor ainda. obrigado.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas
Gostaria de ser Membro Identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  boa tarde,

Gostaria de ser membro indentificado.

Obrigado

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Ola

Agradeço que, quem ainda nao colocou foto pessoal perceptivel no seu perfil, que o faça para se poder tornar membro identificado.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Paulo Oliveira

A minha não se percebia bem dentro do Leaf :Icon Cry: 

Agora já tenho uma mais perceptivel.

Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Eu também pretendo ser um utilizador identificado. Penso estar tudo em ordem...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Boa noite,

Pretendo ser membro identificado.

Obrigado
Sérgio Jacinto

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ao mesmo tempo que faço este pedido de identificação, dou comigo a pensar...vão-me telefonar a confirmar? 

se não vão...penso que este processo de identificação só pelo preenchimento do telefone (sem validação) não faz sentido.

se vão (não me parece)... o que acontece se não atender? ...e quem não tem telefone?

...há aqui qualquer coisa que podia estar melhor

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Caro Sérgio, caro Paulo, para usufruirem do estatuto de membro identificado, terão de completar o Vosso perfil com foto pessoal e número de telefone.

Obrigado


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Relembro a todos os membros que queiram ser identificados e ainda não tenham preenchido os campos obrigatórios no perfil, que o façam.

Relembro ainda, que mesmo quem já preenche os requisitos estabelecidos pelas regras de REEFFORUM para ser identificado, terá de expressar essa vontade neste mesmo tópico.
Só assim se procederá à alteração para Membro Identificado.


Obrigado

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Relembro a todos os membros que queiram ser identificados e ainda não tenham preenchido os campos obrigatórios no perfil, que o façam.
> 
> Relembro ainda, que mesmo quem já preenche os requisitos estabelecidos pelas regras de REEFFORUM para ser identificado, terá de expressar essa vontade neste mesmo tópico.
> Só assim se procederá à alteração para Membro Identificado.
> 
> 
> Obrigado


BOAS SEGUNDO O QUE APARECE POR BAIXO DA MINHA FOTO ESTA COMO MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO E OS MEUS DADOS ESTAO TODOS LÁ, SÓ NAO ENTENDO O PORQUÊ DE JA TER MANDADO VARIOS PEDIDOS DE AJUDA NO SENTIDO NAO ESTAR A CONSEGUIR POR FOTOS DO MEU REF PARA VARIOS MODERADORES E NUNCA NINGEUM ME RESPONDE POIS JA Á ALGUNS MESES QUE TENHO UM OUTRO REF E GOSTAVA DE PARTILHAR TAMBEM AS MINHAS FOTOS COM OS MEMBROS COMO OS MEMBROS QUE TEEM ESTRELAS TEEM LOL PEÇO DESCULPAS MAS SE CALHAR SÓ ELES TEEM ESSE DIREITO ? E MAIS DESCULPEM ESTE DESABAFO, TENHO FALADO COM OUTROS MEMBROS QUE TAMBEM ULTIMAMENTE ESTA UM POUCO TRIZTES POR NAO OBTEREM RESPOSTAS QUE TEEM FEITO OU QUE TENHAM DEIXADO ALGUM COMENTARIOS A TITULO DE AJUDA NO QUAL ATÉ HOJE ESTAO Á ESPERA E ACABAM POR ME TELEFONAR, CLARO NAO SOU NENHUM ESPERTO MAS AJUDO DENTRO DOS MEUS CONHECIMENTOS EMBORA SAIBA QUE ESTAMOS SEMPRE A APRENDER. ABRAÇOS A TODOS E DESCULPEM QUALQUER COISA POIS NAO QUER ESTAR A DIZER MAL DO REFFORUM MUITO PELO CONTRARIO MAS SÓ ACHO QUE DEVE MOS SER TRATADOS DE FORMA IGUAL MEUS TELEFONE É 919401784 OU 263047406 OU ENTAO O MEU EMAIL luismfdomingos@hotmail.com  lol :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Domingos

> BOAS SEGUNDO O QUE APARECE POR BAIXO DA MINHA FOTO ESTA COMO MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO E OS MEUS DADOS ESTAO TODOS LÁ, SÓ NAO ENTENDO O PORQUÊ DE JA TER MANDADO VARIOS PEDIDOS DE AJUDA NO SENTIDO NAO ESTAR A CONSEGUIR POR FOTOS DO MEU REF PARA VARIOS MODERADORES E NUNCA NINGEUM ME RESPONDE POIS JA Á ALGUNS MESES QUE TENHO UM OUTRO REF E GOSTAVA DE PARTILHAR TAMBEM AS MINHAS FOTOS COM OS MEMBROS COMO OS MEMBROS QUE TEEM ESTRELAS TEEM LOL PEÇO DESCULPAS MAS SE CALHAR SÓ ELES TEEM ESSE DIREITO ? E MAIS DESCULPEM ESTE DESABAFO, TENHO FALADO COM OUTROS MEMBROS QUE TAMBEM ULTIMAMENTE ESTA UM POUCO TRIZTES POR NAO OBTEREM RESPOSTAS QUE TEEM FEITO OU QUE TENHAM DEIXADO ALGUM COMENTARIOS A TITULO DE AJUDA NO QUAL ATÉ HOJE ESTAO Á ESPERA E ACABAM POR ME TELEFONAR, CLARO NAO SOU NENHUM ESPERTO MAS AJUDO DENTRO DOS MEUS CONHECIMENTOS EMBORA SAIBA QUE ESTAMOS SEMPRE A APRENDER. ABRAÇOS A TODOS E DESCULPEM QUALQUER COISA POIS NAO QUER ESTAR A DIZER MAL DO REFFORUM MUITO PELO CONTRARIO MAS SÓ ACHO QUE DEVE MOS SER TRATADOS DE FORMA IGUAL MEUS TELEFONE É 919401784 OU 263047406 OU ENTAO O MEU EMAIL luismfdomingos@hotmail.com  lol


boas lol para acrescentar nao sei porque razao a minha foto nao esta onde eu pos dai entender esta chamada de atençao lol

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Caro Luis, eu pelo menos, não recebi nenhum pedido seu de ajuda.

No entanto, não percebo o seu problema. Já tem foto pessoal e telefone devidamente colocados.
Os mecanismos do Forum, são iguais para todos os membros, logo, deverá conseguir colocar a foto pessoal, se assim desejar, no lugar de "avatar", assim como abrir um tópico onde poderá colocar todas as fotos que quiser do seu aquário.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Caro Luis, eu pelo menos, não recebi nenhum pedido seu de ajuda.
> 
> No entanto, não percebo o seu problema. Já tem foto pessoal e telefone devidamente colocados.
> Os mecanismos do Forum, são iguais para todos os membros, logo, deverá conseguir colocar a foto pessoal, se assim desejar, no lugar de "avatar", assim como abrir um tópico onde poderá colocar todas as fotos que quiser do seu aquário.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


BOAS MAS A MINHA FOTO PESSOAL ESTA LÁ É A MINHA PESSOA LOL  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Já lá está a minha foto pessoal...espero que depois dê para trocar  :Smile:

----------


## RuiSáPinto

> Feito Fernando


boas tmb ja adicionei o numero de telemovel e tmb pretendo ser identificado.

cumps

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Bem vindo como membro identificado Rui.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> BOAS SEGUNDO O QUE APARECE POR BAIXO DA MINHA FOTO ESTA COMO MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO E OS MEUS DADOS ESTAO TODOS LÁ, SÓ NAO ENTENDO O PORQUÊ DE JA TER MANDADO VARIOS PEDIDOS DE AJUDA NO SENTIDO NAO ESTAR A CONSEGUIR POR FOTOS DO MEU REF PARA VARIOS MODERADORES E NUNCA NINGEUM ME RESPONDE POIS JA Á ALGUNS MESES QUE TENHO UM OUTRO REF E GOSTAVA DE PARTILHAR TAMBEM AS MINHAS FOTOS COM OS MEMBROS COMO OS MEMBROS QUE TEEM ESTRELAS TEEM LOL PEÇO DESCULPAS MAS SE CALHAR SÓ ELES TEEM ESSE DIREITO ? E MAIS DESCULPEM ESTE DESABAFO, TENHO FALADO COM OUTROS MEMBROS QUE TAMBEM ULTIMAMENTE ESTA UM POUCO TRIZTES POR NAO OBTEREM RESPOSTAS QUE TEEM FEITO OU QUE TENHAM DEIXADO ALGUM COMENTARIOS A TITULO DE AJUDA NO QUAL ATÉ HOJE ESTAO Á ESPERA E ACABAM POR ME TELEFONAR, CLARO NAO SOU NENHUM ESPERTO MAS AJUDO DENTRO DOS MEUS CONHECIMENTOS EMBORA SAIBA QUE ESTAMOS SEMPRE A APRENDER. ABRAÇOS A TODOS E DESCULPEM QUALQUER COISA POIS NAO QUER ESTAR A DIZER MAL DO REFFORUM MUITO PELO CONTRARIO MAS SÓ ACHO QUE DEVE MOS SER TRATADOS DE FORMA IGUAL MEUS TELEFONE É 919401784 OU 263047406 OU ENTAO O MEU EMAIL luismfdomingos@hotmail.com  lol


Boas Luis

Podes ver aqui: Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

PS- Atenção que em mensagens de sms/forums/blogs/internet em geral o CAPS é interpretado como gritar ou falar alto.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> BOAS SEGUNDO O QUE APARECE POR BAIXO DA MINHA FOTO ESTA COMO MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO E OS MEUS DADOS ESTAO TODOS LÁ, SÓ NAO ENTENDO O PORQUÊ DE JA TER MANDADO VARIOS PEDIDOS DE AJUDA NO SENTIDO NAO ESTAR A CONSEGUIR POR FOTOS DO MEU REF PARA VARIOS MODERADORES E NUNCA NINGEUM ME RESPONDE POIS JA Á ALGUNS MESES QUE TENHO UM OUTRO REF E GOSTAVA DE PARTILHAR TAMBEM AS MINHAS FOTOS COM OS MEMBROS COMO OS MEMBROS QUE TEEM ESTRELAS TEEM LOL PEÇO DESCULPAS MAS SE CALHAR SÓ ELES TEEM ESSE DIREITO ? E MAIS DESCULPEM ESTE DESABAFO, TENHO FALADO COM OUTROS MEMBROS QUE TAMBEM ULTIMAMENTE ESTA UM POUCO TRIZTES POR NAO OBTEREM RESPOSTAS QUE TEEM FEITO OU QUE TENHAM DEIXADO ALGUM COMENTARIOS A TITULO DE AJUDA NO QUAL ATÉ HOJE ESTAO Á ESPERA E ACABAM POR ME TELEFONAR, CLARO NAO SOU NENHUM ESPERTO MAS AJUDO DENTRO DOS MEUS CONHECIMENTOS EMBORA SAIBA QUE ESTAMOS SEMPRE A APRENDER. ABRAÇOS A TODOS E DESCULPEM QUALQUER COISA POIS NAO QUER ESTAR A DIZER MAL DO REFFORUM MUITO PELO CONTRARIO MAS SÓ ACHO QUE DEVE MOS SER TRATADOS DE FORMA IGUAL MEUS TELEFONE É 919401784 OU 263047406 OU ENTAO O MEU EMAIL luismfdomingos@hotmail.com  lol


Eu respondi a uma mp tua a pedir ajuda para colocar as fotos. 
Pelos vistos não a viste, fizeste-me sentir que perdi tempo a responder à mp  :Admirado:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Caro Sérgio, caro Paulo, para usufruirem do estatuto de membro identificado, terão de completar o Vosso perfil com foto pessoal e número de telefone.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Viva,

Julgo que agora já estará tudo em conformidade.

Saudações

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Sérgio :Olá: ,

Bem vindo como utilizador identificado.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Obrigado

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Falta alguma coisa no meu perfil para ser identificado?

----------


## Filipe Lopes

olá gostaria de ser membro identificado, obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> olá gostaria de ser membro identificado, obrigado.


Bem vindo Filipe :Olá: .


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Bem vindo Filipe.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


obrigado

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Será preciso uma petição para me aceitarem como identificado?  :Smile: 

O meu pedido já foi utrapassado por malta que pediu depois...estarei de castigo?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Caro Paulo :Olá: , não consta no seu perfil foto pessoal e telefone. 
Como já foi escrito várias vezes, só existindo no seu perfil estas duas informações é que poderá passar a ser Membro Identificado.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Caro Paulo,

Agora fiquei baralhado, já lá está a minha foto (no link "imagem pessoal") e o meu telemóvel (no link "Editar o seu perfil") desde 01-05-2011.

Será que tenho que introduzir essa informação noutro lado qualquer ou estão com algum problema no "sistema"  :Smile: 

Paulo

----------


## Administração

> Caro Paulo,
> 
> Agora fiquei baralhado, já lá está a minha foto (no link "imagem pessoal") e o meu telemóvel (no link "Editar o seu perfil") desde 01-05-2011.
> 
> Será que tenho que introduzir essa informação noutro lado qualquer ou estão com algum problema no "sistema" 
> 
> Paulo


O seu registo estava cruzado com dois outros registos que foram apagados dado serem registos inactivos e sem mensagens. Presentemente o seu estatuto já foi alterado, mas podem ainda persistir erros no sistema que serão corrigidos caso de facto existam.

A Administração

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Humm... vão aproveitar para apagar as asneiras que tenho dito...deve sre isso  :Smile:

----------


## Administração

> Humm... vão aproveitar para apagar as asneiras que tenho dito...deve sre isso


Claramente não percebeu o que lhe foi explicado e se de facto tem a noção de ter dito algo que não devia, deverá assumir publicamente a responsabilidade de tal e corrigir os seus escritos! Contamos com a sua idoneidade, sentido cívico e responsável para tal. Nenhuma resposta, tópico ou mensagem sua foi apagado!  

O nome Paulo é um nome muito comum no universo Português de nomes próprios, portanto e como de resto será bem do seu conhecimento, não é o único com esse nome próprio.
O apelido Fonseca também é um apelido comum no universo de apelidos Português, como seguramente saberá e não é por isso o único.

Muito antes do seu registo foram feitos dois outros registos que têm de comum consigo o nome próprio, Paulo, e apelido Fonseca e estavam cruzados com o seu, daí as dificuldades que teve. Esses dois registos pertenciam a duas outras pessoas que possivelmente se registaram por curiosidade e nunca publicaram qualquer tópico, mensagem ou resposta e estavam por isso inactivos há vários anos. Podem ser registos de pessoas que o fizeram por curiosidade, podem nunca ter iniciado a actividade nos aquários de recife, podem até já nem serem pessoas vivas, seja como for um desses registos estava inactivo desde 2006 e o outro desde 2007. Esses registos inactivos foram apagados e desse modo foi corrigido o cruzamento e erros consequentes com o seu registo.   

A Administração

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Cara Administração,

Claramente que eu percebi o que me foi dito, penso é que não perceberam que a minha mensagem era uma mensgem descontraída e a "brincar" comigo próprio e com as minha inexperiência na aquariofilia.

Como é óbvio eu respondo sempre pelas minhas afirmações, caso contrário, estaria eu a pedir para me identificarem?....

É do meu conhecimento que não serei o único com esse nome próprio, mas também é do meu conhecimento que se um sistema identifica ou usa como chave primária um nome próprio, é porque está mal feito.

Cada utilizador deve/devia ter um ID único evitando assim qualquer confusão de dados...mas isso a Administração deve saber melhor do que eu.

----------


## edi santos

boas!tambem já adicionei o meu numero de telefone e adicionei a minha foto para ser membro identificado.obrigado :SbOk5:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas .. Telemóvel e foto no perfil , gostaria de ser Membro identificado ...

Obrigado

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boa noite
pretendo ser um membro identificado
telemóvel e foto no perfil
qualquer coisa de errado avisem  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Boas 
Gostaria de passar a membro identificado, serápossivel?
Obrigada

----------


## Luis Domingos

> Boas 
> Gostaria de passar a membro identificado, serápossivel?
> Obrigada


OLA CLAUDIA OLHA PARA SER MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO, BASTA NO TEU PERFIL PORES UMA FOTO TUA E EMAIL E PENSO QUE TAMBÉM :SbOk:  SEJA PRECISO UM TELEF OK COMPRIMENTOS

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva,

Gostava de passar a ser membro identificado.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ana Claudia

> OLA CLAUDIA OLHA PARA SER MEMBRO IDENTIFICADO, BASTA NO TEU PERFIL PORES UMA FOTO TUA E EMAIL E PENSO QUE TAMBÉM SEJA PRECISO UM TELEF OK COMPRIMENTOS


Mas eu já tenho a foto e o tlm mas ainda nao passei a identificado, so a membro  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Olá!

Pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.

----------


## Administração

> Olá!
> 
> Pretendo ser um utilizador identificado.


O seu estatuto foi alterado

A Administração

----------


## helder sardinha

Boa tarde, 
gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.
cumprimentos
Helder Sardinha

----------


## Administração

> Boa tarde, 
> gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.
> cumprimentos
> Helder Sardinha


O seu estatuto foi alterado

A Administração

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boa noite

gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.

Paulo Pinto

----------


## Administração

> Boa noite
> 
> gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.
> 
> Paulo Pinto


Para ser membro identificado terá de colocar o seu numero de contacto TM ou fixo na reserva de campo prevista para esse efeito. Deve ainda colocar uma foto tipo passe na sua imagem de perfil. Pode colocar a imagem que tem no seu perfil actualmente, como avatar.

A Administração

----------


## brunoarrojado

Boa Noite, gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.

Obrigado

Bruno A.

----------


## miguelrosa1

Boas,
Gostava de ser membro identificado.
Obrigado

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Seja... identifique-se então este membro SFF.  :Smile:

----------


## Administração

> Seja... identifique-se então este membro SFF.


O seu estatuto foi alterado.

A Administração

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Boas, gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Boas,

Pretendo ser membro identificado.
Cumprimentos,
Filipe Pires

----------


## Pedro Godinho

Bom dia,
Gostaria de me tornar membro identificado.

Obrigado
Pedro Godinho

----------


## Jose Ferraz

Pretendo ser um membro identificado.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Gostaria de passar a utilizador identificado

Obrigado, Sérgio Carmo

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boa Tarde
Gostaria de me tornar membro identificado, adoro este forum e passo horas nele todos os dias, outra coisa que me deixou um pouco triste foi com a actualizaçao do forum perdendo-se alguns topicos quando faço pesquisas antigas.

Atentamente

----------


## SergioBuco

me too me too

----------


## Administração

> Boa Tarde
> Gostaria de me tornar membro identificado, adoro este forum e passo horas nele todos os dias, outra coisa que me deixou um pouco triste foi com a actualizaçao do forum perdendo-se alguns topicos quando faço pesquisas antigas.
> 
> Atentamente


Só poderá tornar-se membro identificado quando colocar fotografia tipo passe que o identifique e o seu numero de telefone

A Administração

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Sr. Admistrador  :Smile:  
Em principio está tudo conforme a lei, se faltar qualquer coisa diga-me  :Wink: 
Quanto ao meu avatar será que nao posso postar uma foto que queira sem ser os avatar´s á escolha?

Aguardo por resposta

Abraços

----------


## Administração

> Boas Sr. Admistrador  
> Em principio está tudo conforme a lei, se faltar qualquer coisa diga-me 
> Quanto ao meu avatar será que nao posso postar uma foto que queira sem ser os avatar´s á escolha?
> 
> Aguardo por resposta
> 
> Abraços


O seu estatuto foi alterado dado o seu perfil estar agora em conformidade. Relativamente ao seu avatar pode colocar uma fotografia que pretenda. Essa fotografia deverá respeitar o tamanho estabelecido pare este efeito. Caso a fotografia que pretenda não seja da sua autoria, assegure-se de que sobre a mesma não impendem direitos de autor.

A Administração

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Peço desculpa por esta minha invasão, não queria parecer "queixinhas" mas estou um pouco desiludido com o Reefforum, só queria saber se há alguma razão especial por ninguém responder ao meu tópico/pergunta do dia 24 do 11 ou é apenas praxe para maçaricos??
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....e-para-Marinho

Paulo T.

----------


## Henrique Amorim Santos

Boa Tarde. 

Gostaria de passar a membro identificado sff

Obrigado

Henrique Santos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Amigo Paulo Taborda

Não existe como é óbvio, qualquer má vontade em regularizar o seu pedido para membros identificado. Como poderá observar, já outros depois de si foram validados. O que se passa é que não esta a preencher os nossos requisitos para se tornar um Membro Identificado de Reefforum. Não é por sua causa, mas sim por centenas de vezes que temos de repetir as pessoas os requisitos para se tornarem membros identificados. 

No seu caso estão em falta 2 deles:

Foto identificativa
Nº de Telefone de contacto

----------


## Ricardo Monteiro T88

Podia me meter como utilizador identificado?

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Bom Dia amigo Júlio M., Sinceramente não me lembro de fazer o pedido que refere, provavelmente fiz-o inadvertidamente, será?? Obrigado na mesma e desde já Bom Ano 2012!!  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ja tenho tudo ok, acho eu  :yb665:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Já tenho foto e nº de telefone, se poderem fazer o favor, obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Bom dia,

Gostaria de me tornar um utilizador identificado.
Penso estar tudo em ordem.

Cumps

----------


## Armando Queirós

Se estiver tudo certo, eu também gostava de me tornar um membro identificado.

----------


## Valter Neto

> Olá companheiros
> 
> A pedido de vários lojistas e a bem da transparência, foi criada uma nova categoria de utilizadores de REEFFORUM - Utilizador Identificado.
> 
> Esta nova categoria irá servir mais tarde para a confirmação junto dos nossos lojistas de que na realidade o membro é um membro REEFFORUM.
> 
> Todos os membros que desejem passar a Membros Identificados, deverão colocar no seu *Perfil*, a sua foto e o seu numero de telefone. Informamos ainda que o numero de telefone só ficará disponível para a administração do fórum que o poderá usar para confirmar os dados do membro.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos os membros que desejem estar devidamente Identificados em REEFFORUM o favor de o manifestarem neste tópico.


Depois de feita a apresentação, gostaria de tornar-me num Utilizador Identificado.
Já coloquei foto e número de telefone como pedido.

Obrigado
Cumprimentos.

----------


## Administração

> Depois de feita a apresentação, gostaria de tornar-me num Utilizador Identificado.
> Já coloquei foto e número de telefone como pedido.
> 
> Obrigado
> Cumprimentos.


A sua fotografia de perfil não o identifica. Deverá colocar uma fotografia do seu rosto que o identifique claramente tal como o são as do tipo usado para o Cartão de Cidadão, Passaporte, etc... 

A Administração

----------


## Pedro Maia

Boa tarde,

Penso ter tudo o necessario para ser um membro identificado, existe algum motivo para eu não me terem colocado como membro identificado?

----------


## Administração

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Penso ter tudo o necessario para ser um membro identificado, existe algum motivo para eu não me terem colocado como membro identificado?


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Ivo Seabra

Já agora se me pudessem passar a membro identificado agradecia.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> ja tenho tudo ok, acho eu


admin quando for possivel..................

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

> Amigo Paulo Taborda
> 
> Não existe como é óbvio, qualquer má vontade em regularizar o seu pedido para membros identificado. Como poderá observar, já outros depois de si foram validados. O que se passa é que não esta a preencher os nossos requisitos para se tornar um Membro Identificado de Reefforum. Não é por sua causa, mas sim por centenas de vezes que temos de repetir as pessoas os requisitos para se tornarem membros identificados. 
> 
> No seu caso estão em falta 2 deles:
> 
> Foto identificativa
> Nº de Telefone de contacto


                    (021)    94244087     Rio de Janeiro               Brasil
FOTO NÃO SEI MANDAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

> (021)    94244087     rio de janeiro               brasil
> foto não sei mandar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


, queria mandar também as fotos do meu aquário que tá irado kkk abraço amigos kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Diogo Medina

Ola a todos

Eu tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Os meus cumprimentos, Diogo Medina

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Penso ter tudo em ordem para ser um membro identificado. x)

----------


## Susana Martins

Ola,

Já agora se me pudessem passar a membro identificado agradecia.

----------


## luisdomingos

ola. axo  k ja tenho tudo para ser menbro identeficado.

----------


## Administração

> Já agora se me pudessem passar a membro identificado agradecia.


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> admin quando for possivel..................


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> Ola a todos
> 
> Eu tambem gostaria de ser membro identificado.
> 
> Os meus cumprimentos, Diogo Medina


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> Oi!
> 
> Penso ter tudo em ordem para ser um membro identificado. x)


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> Ola,
> 
> Já agora se me pudessem passar a membro identificado agradecia.


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> ola. axo  k ja tenho tudo para ser menbro identeficado.


A sua fotografia de perfil não permite uma boa identificação da sua pessoa. Deverá alterar essa fotografia.

A Administração

----------


## Diogo Medina

> O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou.
> 
> A Administração


Agradeço ter acedido ao meu pedido.

----------


## luisdomingos

ja alterei a foto.

----------


## luisdomingos

boas. ja alterei a foto

----------


## Administração

> boas. ja alterei a foto


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou 

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> Já tenho foto e nº de telefone, se poderem fazer o favor, obrigado.


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o que solicitou

A Administração

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## Ricardo.M

Boas gostava de ser utilizador identificado sff
Obrigado

----------


## Administração

> Boas gostava de ser utilizador identificado sff
> Obrigado


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o solicitado

A Administração

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Boa tarde,

Fico a aguardar para ser um utilizador identificado, já tenho foto no meu perfil e já adicionei o meu contacto telefonico (telemovel)

Outra coisa, como é que mudo o meu avatar para uma imagem à minha escolha?
Não é possivel ? :Admirado: 

Fico a aguardar.

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de ser membro identificado.

Cumprimentos,
Armando Fernandes

----------


## Administração

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fico a aguardar para ser um utilizador identificado, já tenho foto no meu perfil e já adicionei o meu contacto telefónico (telemóvel)
> 
> Outra coisa, como é que mudo o meu avatar para uma imagem à minha escolha?
> Não é possível ?
> 
> Fico a aguardar.


O seu estatuto foi alterado em conformidade com o solicitado
Pode carregar uma imagem à sua escolha desde que esta tenha as dimensões definidas para Avatar. Por exemplo 80x61 e tamanho 2.47KB

A Administração

----------


## Administração

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Gostaria de ser membro identificado.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Armando Fernandes


A sua fotografia de perfil não apresenta a imagem do seu rosto. Parece ser a imagem de uma ovelha. Deverá colocar uma imagem identificadora da sua pessoa idêntica à do cartão de cidadão ou bilhete de identidade ou passaporte.

A Administração

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

ups =)
É a minha cacatua pah... qual ovelha qual quê  :Big Grin: 
Ja vou corrigir isso...

----------


## Administração

> ups =)
> É a minha cacatua pah... qual ovelha qual quê 
> Ja vou corrigir isso...


O seu estatuto foi alterado

A Administração

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boa tarde,

Penso que ja tenho condições para me tornar um membro identificado, alterei a foto do perfil penso que era o que me faltava, aguardo a vossa confirmação

Gostaria de saber como altero o meu avatar pela foto de perfil, ha algum truque?

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Administração

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Penso que ja tenho condições para me tornar um membro identificado, alterei a foto do perfil penso que era o que me faltava, aguardo a vossa confirmação
> 
> Gostaria de saber como altero o meu avatar pela foto de perfil, ha algum truque?
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


O seu estatuto e avatar foram alterados como solicitado

A Administração

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Muito obrigado  :Wink:

----------

